# way to keep cats out of garden



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

my sisters 15 year old chi has picked up a infection from cats poop in the garden, she goes round and picks up the poop daily (she hasn't got cats only dogs) but one cat that goes there must have got a bug or something and now the chi has picked up a nasty infection, she's now got antibiotics and stuff to re-hydrate her (she's dehydrated) cos what she drinks comes straight out when she has the squirts (she might have to go to have a drip in the vets if the squirt doesn't stop), so anything (and i mean anything)she can get to keep bloody cats out of her garden


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Right *do not do this without checking into it first *but my dad used to put ammonia out to deter cats because they hate the smell (despite the fact that they smell pretty rankly of ammonia themselves). Cant remember exactly what he did with it and like I say I have no idea if it hurts the cats or dogs but that was what he used to do in the old days. And also no idea if it actually worked .

Googled it quickly myself and it depends where you look some say dogs hate it, some say it doesn't work, and some say it does so perhaps ignore that idea.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Gripper rods on fence tops,and under the soil,where it poo's.
Water pistol.
Wet soil seems to put them off,as they dont like getting muddy feet
They are a bl00dy nuisance.Sorry to cat lovers,but dog owners get fined for letting their dogs poo in public,where as cats can do it where they like,with no consequences.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

mmmm... i wait patiently to see what answers you get


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

holly1 said:


> Gripper rods on fence tops,and under the soil,where it poo's.
> Water pistol.
> Wet soil seems to put them off,as they dont like getting muddy feet
> They are a bl00dy nuisance.Sorry to cat lovers,but dog owners get fined for letting their dogs poo in public,where as cats can do it where they like,with no consequences.


yes - but if a dog gets knocked down by a car it's an offence - if a cat gets killed it doesn't matter


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

put my dogs in the garden


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

bordie said:


> put my dogs in the garden


Thats what I do,but cats usually offend at night Just after I plant new plants in the borders.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i thought this was a pet forum for animal lovers - obviously i was wrong. the people who hurt cats are vermin - like the ones that burnt 2 of my cats faces with acid, shot another then swung her so vicously by her tail that it snapped in two places and smashed her face as she hit the ground - to suggest putting gripper rod in the soil is barbaric - if you were my neighbours i would be the one digging holes in the soil and putting ''sh*t'' in them
make of that what you want


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

bordie said:


> the dogs would get ya


big joke for you obviously - simple things for simple minds


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

cats galore said:


> i thought this was a pet forum for animal lovers - obviously i was wrong. the people who hurt cats are vermin - like the ones that burnt 2 of my cats faces with acid, shot another then swung her so vicously by her tail that it snapped in two places and smashed her face as she hit the ground - to suggest putting gripper rod in the soil is barbaric - if you were my neighbours i would be the one digging holes in the soil and putting ''sh*t'' in them
> make of that what you want


They shouldnt in someone elses garden:nono:
Hardly the same as burning your cats faces with acid,or smashing her face in


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Probably contraversial (and before anyone says anything I am a Cat lover the only reason I don't have a cat is that practically every member of my family is allergic) - I personally think cats should be kept indoors and in runs or escapr proof gardens.

If poosible put up a sloping inwards topper to the fence - you can get bespoke cat deterant fencing that the poles spin so the cat can't climb into your garden - if not the anti cat strips you get for the top of the fence.

I hope yur friends dog recovers quickly.

And the reason it's law to report a dog when it's run over is that a dog dshould be kept under control and if a dog causes an accident the driver can sue the dog owner for damages - where as cats have the right to roam and if thet cause damage to a car the driver has no compenasation.


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

cats galore said:


> i thought this was a pet forum for animal lovers - obviously i was wrong. the people who hurt cats are vermin - like the ones that burnt 2 of my cats faces with acid, shot another then swung her so vicously by her tail that it snapped in two places and smashed her face as she hit the ground - to suggest putting gripper rod in the soil is barbaric - if you were my neighbours i would be the one digging holes in the soil and putting ''sh*t'' in them
> make of that what you want


we don't want to hurt them, just don't want them shitting in the garden and making the dogs ill, my neighibours have cats and they are left to fend for themselves, they had the mange last year and the neighbour just left them, i had to buy stuff from my vets to stop my dogs catching the mange as did my sister cos her dogs come to stay with me when she goes out. i have also caught one neighbours cat trying to get in my bedroom window in the summer so i can't keep my windows open incase the cat comes in and pees or poops in my bedroom


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fleur said:


> I hope yur friends dog recovers quickly.
> 
> .


thanks, she';s my sisters dog and hoping she recovers soon.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Okay much as I am applled by the lack of sympathy for those of us who own different animals to a dog (I have one of those as well as my cats and chickens and fish) I simply can not condone the threat of violence to any other animal simply because you don't like a natural behaviour. There are ways and means to stop cats soiling your garden without resorting to animal abuse. Which is what you are doing by deliberately trying to hurt it either with gripper strips or setting the dogs on them. And just what would you do when the owner of said cat complained to the police? 

The very best thing you can use is lion dung (obtainable online at about £5 of a couple of kilos) - once the cat is out of the habit of using your garden they probably won't come back. 

Now my cats have never ever smelt of p*ss, are kept in and have an enclosure, and aren't vermin. The are clean, loving, intelligent and at least bury their poop and unlike my dog don't eat other animals faeces at every opportunity. I remember now why I rarely venture into this section. Such vitriol is unnecessary.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

cats galore said:


> i thought this was a pet forum for animal lovers - obviously i was wrong. the people who hurt cats are vermin - like the ones that burnt 2 of my cats faces with acid, shot another then swung her so vicously by her tail that it snapped in two places and smashed her face as she hit the ground - to suggest putting gripper rod in the soil is barbaric - if you were my neighbours i would be the one digging holes in the soil and putting ''sh*t'' in them
> make of that what you want





spid said:


> Okay much as I am applled by the lack of sympathy for those of us who own different animals to a dog (I have one of those as well as my cats and chickens and fish) I simply can not condone the threat of violence to any other animal simply because you don't like a natural behaviour. There are ways and means to stop cats soiling your garden without resorting to animal abuse. Which is what you are doing by deliberately trying to hurt it either with gripper strips or setting the dogs on them. And just what would you do when the owner of said cat complained to the police?
> 
> The very best thing you can use is lion dung (obtainable online at about £5 of a couple of kilos) - once the cat is out of the habit of using your garden they probably won't come back.
> 
> Now my cats have never ever smelt of p*ss, are kept in and have an enclosure, and aren't vermin. The are clean, loving, intelligent and at least bury their poop and unlike my dog don't eat other animals faeces at every opportunity. I remember now why I rarely venture into this section. Such vitriol is unnecessary.


I don't think anyone is seriously suggesting hurting the cats - Dogs in the garden would stop cats coming in - and Bordie has a very black sense of humour I'm sure he means no malice.
Grippers are a word that gets used for these Fence and Wall Spikes - Strip £0.70 which I understand to be harmless to cats.
No one has suggested acid or burning or harming cats I'm not sure why the anger from cat owners 
But even cat owners I know do everything they humanely can to stop other cats coming into their property


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

In my experience, the only thing that worked was putting chicken poo down.
Haven't used any for a while, and saw my neighbours cat creeping away from our front garden this morning, and nice fresh pile of poo on the new bark. 

Also cat owners, I think most people are actually joking about setting their dogs on the cats. 
There's a cat that keeps coming in our garden and teasing the dogs, so I can't let them out as one of them almost caught it when it was sat on the path.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

I do hope your sisters dog recovers quickly , sending my very best wishes.

I'm reading this with great interest as i'm up the the back teeth of picking up twice as much cat poo from my *VEGETABLE GARDEN* each day as i pick up dog poo in a week. One day i'm going to follow the wee buggers home and deliver their defecations to their owners for them to deal with... maybe next summer they'd like it on their salad like it was left on mine!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

This system looks good - not sure how expensive it would be to install though
Systems


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

I havent seen a cat in the garden since one came incredibly close to being Diesel's dinner! Dont think he actually got it and it got away, but the gardens been quiet since! I guess kitty told all his friends! 

How stupid does an animal have to be to smell the shite of a predator and still sit in the middle of the garden?


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Just wondering how the OP knows the dog caught some disease from the cats? What exactly was it?


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ang2 said:


> Just wondering how the OP knows the dog caught some disease from the cats? What exactly was it?


excuse me, the vet said that the bacteria (what has caused the infection)the dog has was from cat's ****


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

moonviolet said:


> I do hope your sisters dog recovers quickly , sending my very best wishes.
> 
> !


thank you


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

sianrees1979 said:


> excuse me, the vet said that the bacteria (what has caused the infection)the dog has was from cat's ****


I was merely asking exactly what the infection was. I own both cats and dogs and would be interested to know.


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ang2 said:


> I was merely asking exactly what the infection was. I own both cats and dogs and would be interested to know.


sorry, i didn't ask my sister what the infection was, i only know she caught it from cats poop, i've owned many cats before and have never ever had any problem with infections etc so want to know the best way to keep cats out of her garden


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

A Water Blaster XLR Water Cannon from Amazon. 

Doesn't hurt the cats at all but they do learn very quickly. Keeps them safe from our dogs and we don't have to clean up after the cats.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

You name I have tried it, nothing to hurt the cats. I have just decided there is sweet FA that works.I am a rotten shot with a water pistol and it excites the dogs!! I just have to spend my days cleaning up after some one elses pet! Shut Up and put up The cats Protection League suggested lion dung products


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

northnsouth said:


> I just have to spend my days cleaning up after some one elses pet! Shut Up and put up The cats Protection League suggested lion dung products


But why should we have to pay for that?


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hope dogs okay  i give up trying i just have to go out pick up cat poo before letting Bobby into garden


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Electric fencing works for me


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

I have ducks and rabbits and an aviary in my garden and cats have been enticed into my garden in the past particularly for the rabbits (2 have been killed by cats, and I know that for a fact because I caught the cat eating it after it had killed it). 

I cannot encourage cats and so over the years I have tried several things to deter them. The most effective was to put up willow / cane screening on my fencing so that it stood higher than my fence by about a foot, it meant that the cats were then unable to balance on the fence top and walk across the top and with no other way into my garden it pretty much stopped them immediately.

The other was to encourage my dogs to bark at cats that came into my garden to shoo them away. I have cockers and they have been trained to live with ducks and rabbits (no barriers) but as soon as they or I see a cat they are let out for a few quick barks to send it on its way. I know that's as far as they would go because if one stands its ground my dogs just stop dead and wonder what to do.

My intention is not to harm a cat but I cannot encourage them into my garden because I have suffered loss because of it. I also have outside lights (like street lights) which are on dawn til dust timers which mean that the garden is always lit up.


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

bluegirl said:


> I have ducks and rabbits and an aviary in my garden and cats have been enticed into my garden in the past particularly for the rabbits (2 have been killed by cats, and I know that for a fact because I caught the cat eating it after it had killed it).
> 
> *I cannot encourage cats and so over the years I have tried several things to deter them. The most effective was to put up willow / cane screening on my fencing so that it stood higher than my fence by about a foot, it meant that the cats were then unable to balance on the fence top and walk across the top and with no other way into my garden it pretty much stopped them immediately.*
> 
> ...


That sounds like a great way, i don't suppose you have any pictures? 
Ever since i got a wild bird feeding station in the summer there's been more cats lurking about and found some remains of a baby sparrow a while ago  really don't want to find any more birds killed but obviously don't want to hurt any cats either!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

For gods sake talk about over reaction I cant see anywhere where people have suggested shooting cats or putting acid on them or hurting them in anyway. 

OP I am really sorry about your sisters cat and I hope he/she recovers soon. 

Fortunately my five young fit dogs are enough of a deterrant to keep all cats out of my garden, not the hedgehogs though  they still love a visit, the Willow cane fencing or gripper stuff on the fence sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

TBH some people cant stand cats, recoil at the very sight of them, and are obsessed with the very fact that they step into their garden. I couldnt care less if another cat wanders into my garden - no more than the squirrels or birds crapping on my washing or car! Its a fact of life and something we live with. From the sounds of some of you, every cat in your town chooses to crap in your garden and you need a wheel-barrow every morning. 

I dont see how any vet can say that the dogs picked up an infection from cats in the garden. How could a vet 'know' that for sure? They could have picked up an infection anywhere.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Ang2 said:


> TBH some people cant stand cats, recoil at the very sight of them, and are obsessed with the very fact that they step into their garden. I couldnt care less if another cat wanders into my garden - no more than the squirrels or birds crapping on my washing or car! Its a fact of life and something we live with. From the sounds of some of you, every cat in your town chooses to crap in your garden and you need a wheel-barrow every morning.
> 
> I dont see how any vet can say that the dogs picked up an infection from cats in the garden. How could a vet 'know' that for sure? They could have picked up an infection anywhere.


Since someone recently moved into my neighbourhood, with her half dozen cats, I live with the constant worry of them coming into my garden. If my dogs ever catch one they will kill it. Ive tried all sorts to deter them from coming in but one particular puss seems to have a death wish. I cant understand why the owner doesnt feel its her responsibility to keep them safe I'd never let my animals be a bother to someone.


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Ang2 said:


> TBH some people cant stand cats, recoil at the very sight of them, and are obsessed with the very fact that they step into their garden. I couldnt care less if another cat wanders into my garden - no more than the squirrels or birds crapping on my washing or car! Its a fact of life and something we live with. From the sounds of some of you, every cat in your town chooses to crap in your garden and you need a wheel-barrow every morning.
> 
> I dont see how any vet can say that the dogs picked up an infection from cats in the garden. How could a vet 'know' that for sure? They could have picked up an infection anywhere.


It annoys me that cats poo in my garden but I pick it up and get over it. But I don't want cats coming in my garden because if they do when the dogs are out there then _my dogs will kill them_. I don't want someone's pet to be injured because it is allowed to roam - I even had a case when next door's cat wandered into our house and very nearly came a cropper.

It isn't as simple as people not liking cats and tbh even if that was the reason why should someone else be forced to clear up after your pet? Cats have an owner unlike squirrels or birds.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> Since someone recently moved into my neighbourhood, with her half dozen cats, I live with the constant worry of them coming into my garden. If my dogs ever catch one they will kill it. Ive tried all sorts to deter them from coming in but one particular puss seems to have a death wish. I cant understand why the owner doesnt feel its her responsibility to keep them safe I'd never let my animals be a bother to someone.


15 years ago their was an old man who lived in my village with working lurchers - lovely man a real old boy and animal lover - he had 5 cats of his own - however if a strange cat came into his back garden his lurchers would kill it - he did everything he reasonably could, his garden was secure his dogs couldn't get out he had prickly bushes all around the edge to deter cats climbing in, he checked the garden for cats before he let the dogs out. He even put signs up to warn local cat owners that if a cat came into his garden then his dogs would hunt and likely kill them - in 20 years he returned 12 collars to cat owners - IMO he done everything he could to keep cats out of his garden but cat owners didn't seem to think it was their responsibility to keep their cats safe


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Fleur said:


> 15 years ago their was an old man who lived in my village with working lurchers - lovely man a real old boy and animal lover - he had 5 cats of his own - however if a strange cat came into his back garden his lurchers would kill it - he did everything he reasonably could, his garden was secure his dogs couldn't get out he had prickly bushes all around the edge to deter cats climbing in, he checked the garden for cats before he let the dogs out. He even put signs up to warn local cat owners that if a cat came into his garden then his dogs would hunt and likely kill them - in 20 years he returned 12 collars to cat owners - IMO he done everything he could to keep cats out of his garden but cat owners didn't seem to think it was their responsibility to keep their cats safe


Gosh how horrible for the poor man, and for you too noushka facing that now.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

babycham2002 said:


> Gosh how horrible for the poor man, and for you too noushka facing that now.


I used to speak to him a lot - he worked a small allotment and would sell his veg to passers by - he always made sure he returned the collar to the owners no matter how difficult it was for him he felt the owners needed to know what had happened to their pets and everytime he was in tears - sometimes I think he was more upset than the owners.


----------



## Mrsk9 (Dec 18, 2011)

Guess what I just bought from amazon?

Lion manure 

I would never hurt a cat and wouldn't really mind if the cats pooped in the borders (i have a seperate area for my dogs) but in the middle of the garden?:nono:

I'll let you know if it works, here's hoping. 

Mrsk9 x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Mrsk9 said:


> Guess what I just bought from amazon?
> 
> Lion manure
> 
> ...


Look forward to hearing an update, with my horrible lot they'd probably roll in it and eat it before the cats even got a wiff.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I hate cats coming into my garden :nono:
I have guinea pigs and rabbits loose in MY garden, which is secure, my small animals or dogs cannot get out, but CATS find a way in and it really riles me up. If one of my dogs caught one of these trespassing cats then im sure the owners would be up in arms, but yet its fine for their animals to come into my garden and sh!t everywhere and put my pets in danger, in their own garden!

One reason I wouldnt own a cat, I would hate the thought of them going into other peoples garden and pooing.

And for those who are angry about people wanting to keep cats out of their garden, how would you feel if a dog came into your garden and scared your other pets and pooped everywhere, im sure you wouldnt be happy?? Why is it any different with cats??


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Have to admit, once the cats realised a dog had moved in, very rarely saw them in the garden.

Also I kept any open soil covered and removed gravel areas. 
My garden now has dense hedges around wire fencing which makes it more difficult for the cats to get in.

This area is more of a dog area tbh as there are main roads all around it, can't imagine roaming cats would last very long .
Probably explains all the birds about 

ETA, nothing against cats at all but I don't want them or any other animals in unecessary danger. Not wanting a garden littered with faeces and bird corpses doesn't make one a cat hater


----------



## Mrsk9 (Dec 18, 2011)

kate_7590 said:


> I hate cats coming into my garden :nono:
> I have guinea pigs and rabbits loose in MY garden, which is secure, my small animals or dogs cannot get out, but CATS find a way in and it really riles me up. If one of my dogs caught one of these trespassing cats then im sure the owners would be up in arms, but yet its fine for their animals to come into my garden and sh!t everywhere and put my pets in danger, in their own garden!
> 
> One reason I wouldnt own a cat, I would hate the thought of them going into other peoples garden and pooing.
> ...


Tbh I don't mind cats coming in my garden- my neighbours are so awful, when I had a cat it gave me great pleasure thinking my cat was shitting in their garden:tongue_smilie:


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

i have 5 cats  and as far as im aware my neighbours have tried everything to stop them going into their gardens. i dont mind what they try aslong as they dont harm them. only trouble is the other side of neighbours are elderly and love my cats so let them go into their house and sit with them! good luck trying to stop them would be interested to know what works


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Fleur said:


> 15 years ago their was an old man who lived in my village with working lurchers - lovely man a real old boy and animal lover - he had 5 cats of his own - however if a strange cat came into his back garden his lurchers would kill it - he did everything he reasonably could, his garden was secure his dogs couldn't get out he had prickly bushes all around the edge to deter cats climbing in, he checked the garden for cats before he let the dogs out. He even put signs up to warn local cat owners that if a cat came into his garden then his dogs would hunt and likely kill them - in 20 years he returned 12 collars to cat owners - IMO he done everything he could to keep cats out of his garden but cat owners didn't seem to think it was their responsibility to keep their cats safe


dear lord thats terrible, poor man & poor cats. I fear its only a matter of time before my dogs kill one of those cats & i'll be gutted if they do, but we cant do anymore to keep them out of our garden...ive warned their owner & she has done nothing she doesnt think its her place to.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

This issue really irritates me! I don't exactly hate cats but it really annoys me that I have to go out every morning without fail to pick up piles of other peoples pets sh!t before I can let my dogs out. I go through 3-5 of the poo bags that I buy to pick up after my dogs, every day picking up the cats [email protected] so it costs me money as well as inconveniencing me. They also spray everywhere 

My gardens are secure (I have usable front and back gardens) I have just had 6ft fencing put up so that my rabbits can safely play out in the back garden and the dogs can play safely in the front garden, the dogs and rabbits cant get out but cats still manage to find a way in and defecate in BOTH gardens! I would have thought that the smell of the dogs would deter them but it would appear not! They even brave sitting on the path in one of my neighbours gardens when their mastiff is in the garden, he loves to try to eat them.

Many may not agree but I believe that cat owners should have a cat run or cat proof fencing in their gardens to stop them getting out, at least that way wildlife might stand a better chance of living and my garden wouldn't get pooped in by animals other than my own


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't think anyone was _angry_ about wanting to keep cats out of the garden. More the way cats (all cats) were being portrayed - ammonia smelling vermin comes to mind (this was a conglomeration of a couple of posts). Just not was expected of supposed animal lovers.

Lion dung is supposed to work. And as a responsible cat owner I don't allow my cats to wander. If you are having masses of cats in your garden and they are spraying it's more likely to be a colony of strays/ ferals therefore nothing to do with 'owners'; and yes ALL responsible owners should a) spay / neuter and b) be responsible for their cats actions - i.e. provide a run or make sure their cats aren't causing a problem.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

spid said:


> I don't think anyone was _angry_ about wanting to keep cats out of the garden. More the way cats (all cats) were being portrayed - ammonia smelling vermin comes to mind (this was a conglomeration of a couple of posts). Just not was expected of supposed animal lovers.
> 
> Lion dung is supposed to work. And as a responsible cat owner I don't allow my cats to wander. *If you are having masses of cats in your garden and they are spraying it's more likely to be a colony of strays/ ferals therefore nothing to do with 'owners'*; and yes ALL responsible owners should a) spay / neuter and b) be responsible for their cats actions - i.e. provide a run or make sure their cats aren't causing a problem.


The masses of cats that come into my garden all live in the same household, I see them with my own eyes and are definitely not strays so this IS to do with 'owners'  No matter where I have lived there have always been cats causing a problem for others so I think the responsible owners are few and far between.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

the responsible cat owners are not few and far between - they simply do not get noticed as their cats are safe indoors or in their own gardens - not as everyone puts it ''shitting'' in other gardens.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

cats galore said:


> the responsible cat owners are not few and far between - they simply do not get noticed as their cats are safe indoors or in their own gardens - not as everyone puts it ''shitting'' in other gardens.


They're the cats we love. 
Same as we're the dog owners who won't cause you to step in dog poo as we clear up after them. 

Bad dogs owners & bad cat owners - both suck.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Unfortunately, the responsible owners of any species are usually in a minority, and the perception is that cats, dogs etc, are a nuisance because of the irresponsible.

If you're not keen on spreading lion poo around, and I really wouldn't want to put it in my garden, then try soaking used teabags in olbas oil, and spreading those round any areas where cats could possibly dig. 

Just to note, it's entirely possible for one species to harbour bacteria that are harmful to other species, think of all those times you see people rehoming cats because they've found they are pregnant, and are no longer able to clean out the litter tray.....


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Unfortunately, the responsible owners of any species are usually in a minority, and the perception is that cats, dogs etc, are a nuisance because of the irresponsible.
> 
> If you're not keen on spreading lion poo around, and I really wouldn't want to put it in my garden, then try soaking used teabags in olbas oil, and spreading those round any areas where cats could possibly dig.
> 
> Just to note, it's entirely possible for one species to harbour bacteria that are harmful to other species, think of all those times you see people rehoming cats because they've found they are pregnant, and are no longer able to clean out the litter tray.....


Words of wisdom as always SL 

I stand by my statement, responsible cat owners are few and far between, that's true of the area I live in, disagree all you like cats galore but you are not the one picking up piles and piles of these cats excrement everyday. I don't let my dogs go and do their business in other peoples gardens expecting them to have to clean it up, I clean up after them and I know where they are 24 hours of every day unlike these cats 'owner', I have had words with her before about it but ended up with my car being keyed and cat poo chucked on my cars bonnet.

Just so it doesnt seem like I am anti cats, responsible dog owners are few and far between round here too.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Its always those that dont own cats that seem to have the least tolerance. Nobody seems to mind any other wildlife in their gardens - except cats!

Its not the cat's fault that they are able to roam. Its a very controversial subject. Ive never lived anywhere, where herds of cats have come into the garden to use it as a toilet. They are animals, and dont now any better, and whilst out - its impossible for their owners to control what they do.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Ang2 said:


> Its always those that dont own cats that seem to have the least tolerance. Nobody seems to mind any other wildlife in their gardens - except cats!
> 
> Its not the cat's fault that they are able to roam. Its a very controversial subject. Ive never lived anywhere, where herds of cats have come into the garden to use it as a toilet. They are animals, and dont now any better, and whilst out - its impossible for their owners to control what they do.


It's not impossible, possibly unpalateable, but not impossible.

I've complained about my neighbours dogs [email protected] in my garden, and I also ensure the regular livestock can't get into the garden. I'm not really keen on fox sh*t either, but fortunately we've only got badgers round here 

We also have a few cats, so far they haven't [email protected] in my garden, the minute they do then I'll take appropriate measures to discourage them.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Like I said I'm not anti cat. I used to own 2 cats but they were not allowed to roam. I had my dad attach a 'thing' :laugh: at the top of my fence so they couldn't get out and p*** off other people. They are animals and don't know any better but their owners do and are able to put things into place to stop them from using other peoples gardens as toilets, but they choose not to. As it stands its going to cost me yet more money to try to discourage them from coming in my garden but I have no choice but to carry on as I am.


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Unfortunately, the responsible owners of any species are usually in a minority, and the perception is that cats, dogs etc, are a nuisance because of the irresponsible.
> 
> If you're not keen on spreading lion poo around, and I really wouldn't want to put it in my garden, then try soaking used teabags in olbas oil, and spreading those round any areas where cats could possibly dig.
> 
> *Just to note, it's entirely possible for one species to harbour bacteria that are harmful to other species, think of all those times you see people rehoming cats because they've found they are pregnant, and are no longer able to clean out the litter tray.....*


Pathetic excuse if you ask me. i am pregnant and now have 2 cats (but did have 3 at the start of the pregnancy, but one died of DCM) and i havent stopped doing the litter trays. I just do as i did before - wash my hands afterwards. Apart from which the Drs now say if you have had the cats a long time its likely you have built up a resistance to toxo.

As for the general thread, unfortunately its one of those things and i dont see it as any different to other animals coming in. For the record my cats dont go out of the garden (they will use my garden if they dont use their litter trays) as one is too scared and the other too old to jump the fence.

The neighbours cats do come in my garden (which drives the dog nuts and is not what I wanted as she just barks - will be great when i have a sleeping baby) and use it as a toilet. But again I have lots of bird poo too from the birds that come in.

People complaining about having to pay for something to keep cats out - if you didnt want other animals coming in you would have to pay for deterrant products. And cats are not covered by the same laws as dogs.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Words of wisdom as always SL
> 
> disagree all you like cats galore but you are not the one picking up piles and piles of these cats excrement everyday. I don't let my dogs go and do their business in other peoples gardens expecting them to have to clean it up, I clean up after them and I know where they are 24 hours of every day unlike these cats 'owner', I have had words with her before about it but ended up with my car being keyed and cat poo chucked on my cars bonnet.


no i have to pick piles of dog mess up where the irresponsible dog owners where i live let their dogs do their business on my drive/garden. i don't let my cats out so they do not bother other folk. they have a purpose built room off the back of my house now. that is all the fresh air they are allowed due to 'nasty' neighbours. at least dogs can get out and have a good run and plenty of exercise. my cats are prisoners now due to the acts of cruelty shown to them. as for your car being keyed etc, you obviously live amongst idiots like i do. as animal owners everyone should except responsibility for their pets. sadly this is not always the case - and it is getting worse.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

cats galore said:


> no i have to pick piles of dog mess up where the irresponsible dog owners where i live let their dogs do their business on my drive/garden. i don't let my cats out so they do not bother other folk. they have a purpose built room off the back of my house now. that is all the fresh air they are allowed due to 'nasty' neighbours. at least dogs can get out and have a good run and plenty of exercise. my cats are prisoners now due to the acts of cruelty shown to them. as for your car being keyed etc, you obviously live amongst idiots like i do. as animal owners everyone should except responsibility for their pets. sadly this is not always the case - and it is getting worse.


We obviously both live near idiots! As I said before there are irresponsible dog and cat owners, animals are animals and know no different but with the dogs doing their business in the same place over and over, have you tried an odour neutralising cleaner?


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow this thread escalated quickly! I don't think anyone, other then one or two members with a dark sense of humor would really suggest hurting a cat. We are all animal lovers after all. 

That being said I do agree with anyone who says that cats should not be allowed roam. That is for their own safety as well as preventing them from becoming a nuisance. 

I am now the proud owner of a 4 month old kitten who I adore the paws off but the neighbours cat drives me up the wall! He messes the garden, rips open the bin bags and winds my dog up every night. 

I have never set my dog on it but he has been out there lurking when I've let her out to pee and he has only escaped by the skin of his teeth. I would be very guilty if she was to catch him and it stresses me out when I see him barely escape over the wall. 

My cat will remain an indoor cat and I wish other cat owners would do the same. There is no need for a cat to roam when there is the option of enclosures etc.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Catz1 said:


> That being said I do agree with anyone who says that cats should not be allowed roam. That is for their own safety as well as preventing them from becoming a nuisance.
> 
> My cat will remain an indoor cat and I wish other cat owners would do the same. There is no need for a cat to roam when there is the option of enclosures etc.


Very true. But in the meantime, its the poor cats that suffer when people use irrational and inhumane measures to keep them out!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Ang2 said:


> Very true. But in the meantime, its the poor cats that suffer when people use irrational and inhumane measures to keep them out!


Where on this thread were irrational and inhumane methods seriously suggested


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Fleur said:


> Where on this thread were irrational and inhumane methods seriously suggested


Putting down gripper rods and cannon water?

Imagine this scenario. Someone posts on this forum that the neighbours puppy keeps wandering into your garden. This advice is: put spikey gripper rods down and blast it with the hose pipe!

Whats the difference?


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Ang2 said:


> Putting down gripper rods and cannon water?
> 
> Imagine this scenario. Someone posts on this forum that the neighbours puppy keeps wandering into your garden. This advice is: put spikey gripper rods down and blast it with the hose pipe!
> 
> Whats the difference?


I do think that if my cat was basically wandering wherever it wanted into other peoples gardens I would rather someone squirted it with some water than have the dog kill it , we have in the past squirted cats with water because murphy would probably kill one or at least have a good go if he caught it . not something I want to experience


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ang2 said:


> Putting down gripper rods and cannon water?
> 
> Imagine this scenario. Someone posts on this forum that the neighbours puppy keeps wandering into your garden. This advice is: put spikey gripper rods down and blast it with the hose pipe!
> 
> Whats the difference?


I won't comment on the gripper rods as I don't know anything about them but I think being squirted with water is a lot kinder then being killed by a dog.

I've squirted my own dog with water in play and the kitten loves playing with a running tap. I don't think water will traumatize a cat beyond the initial shock.

If my cat was a roamer I would prefer the return of a slightly soggy kitty to being handed back his bloodied body.

I don't think anyone should suggest something that hurts the cat but water won't hurt.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Catz1 said:


> I won't comment on the gripper rods as I don't know anything about them but I think being squirted with water is a lot kinder then being killed by a dog.
> 
> I've squirted my own dog with water in play and the kitten loves playing with a running tap. I don't think water will traumatize a cat beyond the initial shock.
> 
> ...


i agree. water to a certain degree will do no serious harm to a cat - just warn it away if used in the correct way. gripper rods buried in soil (as suggested at the beginning of this thread) will rip the poor cats paws to pieces. that is why i got so upset about the idea of it. i had to have my cats tail amputated in the last act of violence aimed at my cats. so you can imagine how i feel. this is smokey after thugs laid into her - the reason why i can't stand aggression to any cat. they are one of gods creatures and should be treated with respect.http://


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

I have always told my neighbours to spray my cats with water have no problem with that at all.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

I don`t like cats in the garden either. To be honest I don`t think I could let an animal I loved roam. Mainly because I have seen the dark side of it. A cat who was ran over and left to die who had been roaming near a main road, roaming cat killed by dog, roaming cats shot (cruel but really does happen!), roaming cats fouling in over peoples gardens which just isn`t right they should clean up after your pet I would never expect people to clean up after my dog, my rabbit, my hamster. I just couldn`t risk it IMHO.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Last year a kitty would come in our garden...hell bent on killing the guinea pig  

I don't see why cats should crap on my grass especially when my own dog's don't


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

cats galore said:


> i agree. water to a certain degree will do no serious harm to a cat - just warn it away if used in the correct way. gripper rods buried in soil (as suggested at the beginning of this thread) will rip the poor cats paws to pieces. that is why i got so upset about the idea of it. i had to have my cats tail amputated in the last act of violence aimed at my cats. so you can imagine how i feel. this is smokey after thugs laid into her - the reason why i can't stand aggression to any cat. they are one of gods creatures and should be treated with respect.http://


I agree that`s awful and your poor cat should not have had to go through that. Was your cat roaming? Some people just don`t have empathy for anything coming in their garden including wildlife.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

cats galore said:


> i agree. water to a certain degree will do no serious harm to a cat - just warn it away if used in the correct way. gripper rods buried in soil (as suggested at the beginning of this thread) will rip the poor cats paws to pieces. that is why i got so upset about the idea of it. i had to have my cats tail amputated in the last act of violence aimed at my cats. so you can imagine how i feel. this is smokey after thugs laid into her - the reason why i can't stand aggression to any cat. they are one of gods creatures and should be treated with respect.http://


OMG poor little thing some people are sick, One of my cats came home after being missing for 2 days and she had had her fur shaved off all her whiskers cutt odd and they had applied so much preasure to her face they broke her cheek bone and they cut her eye balls. Some people are sick


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

dexter12 said:


> OMG poor little thing some people are sick, One of my cats came home after being missing for 2 days and she had had her fur shaved off all her whiskers cutt odd and they had applied so much preasure to her face they broke her cheek bone and they cut her eye balls. Some people are sick


how sick are some people. they are just scum and deserve the same treatment back. smokey kept disappearing for days on end until this happened to her yet she had never been a cat that wandered off. we realise now that she was being held against her will and obviously hurt in the end. all she wanted to do was visit the old man 2 doors away from where we live - she is now locked in permenantly for her own safety


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

cats galore said:


> i agree. water to a certain degree will do no serious harm to a cat - just warn it away if used in the correct way. gripper rods buried in soil (as suggested at the beginning of this thread) will rip the poor cats paws to pieces. that is why i got so upset about the idea of it.* i had to have my cats tail amputated in the last act of violence aimed at my cats*. so you can imagine how i feel. this is smokey after thugs laid into her - the reason why i can't stand aggression to any cat. they are one of gods creatures and should be treated with respect.


Some people are sick in the head but things like this _plus_ the fact that cats p*** a lot of people off fouling on their property, killing small pets and wildlife and raiding bins are the reasons I never allowed my cats to roam. The world is full of danger and there are ways of allowing cats to be outside without allowing them to get themselves into danger or for some sick **** to get hold of them.


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

cats galore said:


> i agree. water to a certain degree will do no serious harm to a cat - just warn it away if used in the correct way. gripper rods buried in soil (as suggested at the beginning of this thread) will rip the poor cats paws to pieces. that is why i got so upset about the idea of it. i had to have my cats tail amputated in the last act of violence aimed at my cats. so you can imagine how i feel. this is smokey after thugs laid into her - the reason why i can't stand aggression to any cat. they are one of gods creatures and should be treated with respect.http://


Your poor poor cat  That is truly awful!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

just out of interest, did you know that a lot of cat rescues will not re-home a cat to someone if they are going to keep them indoors or with a run. they will only re-home to people who will let them go outdoors


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

cats galore said:


> just out of interest, did you know that a lot of cat rescues will not re-home a cat to someone if they are going to keep them indoors or with a run. they will only re-home to people who will let them go outdoors


Well what does that achieve? The cats they rehome out seems like they will be at a very high risk of being killed, hurt or pi$$ing people off. Unless you mean they will be allowed to go in the garden supervised of course.


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

cats galore said:


> just out of interest, did you know that a lot of cat rescues will not re-home a cat to someone if they are going to keep them indoors or with a run. they will only re-home to people who will let them go outdoors


Why is that? I've heard it but I don't really understand why, is it not much safer to keep a cat at home with an enclosure?


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I think if cat owners were responsible and didnt allow their cats to roam onto other peoples property then the problems with people harming them wouldnt be an issue, because they wouldnt be in a position to be hurt..IYKWIM.

I cant see how letting a cat roam and pester other people is any different than allowing a dog to roam...But that would simply not be tolerated.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

cats galore said:


> i agree. water to a certain degree will do no serious harm to a cat - just warn it away if used in the correct way. gripper rods buried in soil (as suggested at the beginning of this thread) will rip the poor cats paws to pieces. that is why i got so upset about the idea of it. i had to have my cats tail amputated in the last act of violence aimed at my cats. so you can imagine how i feel. this is smokey after thugs laid into her - the reason why i can't stand aggression to any cat. they are one of gods creatures and should be treated with respect.http://





cats galore said:


> how sick are some people. they are just scum and deserve the same treatment back. smokey kept disappearing for days on end until this happened to her yet she had never been a cat that wandered off. we realise now that she was being held against her will and obviously hurt in the end. all she wanted to do was visit the old man 2 doors away from where we live - she is now locked in permenantly for her own safety


Pebbles was def held somewhere as she was only a year old and rarely even left the garden, she does still go out but will do her business on our border then run straight back in, she has lasting damage one side of her faced is pushed in and in the evening her eyes get weak and they close up and get watery, one of my other cats walked through acid, maybe an accident or someone put acid down on purpose, what big brave people they are hurting a defencless animal


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Catz1 said:


> Why is that? I've heard it but I don't really understand why, is it not much safer to keep a cat at home with an enclosure?


my thoughts exactly -but this happens. you would think the rescues would be pleased if the cats are going to safe. surely they see first hand the injuries etc to cats -there is no sense in it whatsoever


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

I think this page is worth a read- and this is by a rescue
!
Indoors Versus Outdoors - 7th Heaven Animal Rescue Trust

Of course not everyone will agree with this page, but personally I couldn`t agree more and if I had a cat it would be indoors with access to my garden supervised.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

kate_7590 said:


> I think if cat owners were responsible and didnt allow their cats to roam onto other peoples property then the problems with people harming them wouldnt be an issue, because they wouldnt be in a position to be hurt..IYKWIM.
> 
> I cant see how letting a cat roam and pester other people is any different than allowing a dog to roam...But that would simply not be tolerated.


after reading this it appears that myself and many other cat lovers (including dexter12) are irresponsible pet owners. it must be our fault that our cats have been so viciously attacked - nothing to do with scumbag ******s!!!
poor smokey i feel i must re-home you as i am obviously an unfit cat mommy


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

My cats very rarely leave my garden and when they do they don't go far! The amount of cat **** I have in my garden is unreal I can't imagine they go anywhere else! I don't think it's right to keep a cat indoors ( my opinion) I can't stop my cats from leavin my garden and entering someone else's but I don't think it's a major problem for my neighbours one side squirts them with water, job done, my neighbours cats probably **** in my garden I clear it up when I clear up the dog pooh not really a big deal for me.


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

cats galore said:


> my thoughts exactly -but this happens. you would think the rescues would be pleased if the cats are going to safe. surely they see first hand the injuries etc to cats -there is no sense in it whatsoever


I just have to look at my own little Ike. Hes so clumsy, trusting and carefree that I'm positive he'd run into trouble outside. The fact that he loves dogs means he'd be easy prey as well.. its just not worth risking his precious life.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

cats galore said:


> after reading this it appears that myself and many other cat lovers (including dexter12) are irresponsible pet owners. it must be our fault that our cats have been so viciously attacked - nothing to do with scumbag ******s!!!
> poor smokey i feel i must re-home you as i am obviously an unfit cat mommy


Lol I was thinking the exact same thing lol I don't care where my cats **** to be honest with all the other dramas that people have in their life's they worry about cat poo! And it even uses up their own poo bags which were only bought to pick up their dogs pooh! Lmao I wish I was their neighbour with my 5 outdoor cats!


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> For gods sake talk about over reaction I cant see anywhere where people have suggested shooting cats or putting acid on them or hurting them in anyway. OP I am really sorry about your sisters cat and I hope he/she recovers soon. *Fortunately my five young fit dogs are enough of a deterrant *to keep all cats out of my garden, not the hedgehogs though  they still love a visit, the Willow cane fencing or gripper stuff on the fence sounds like a good idea.


 If only. A couple of Sundays ago in my house 1 x Dalmatian 1 x GSP 1 x RR/Pointer X 1 x GSD 1 x GSD X Window open, back door open dogs in and out.Cat digging in middle of lawn for a crap. then said cat tries to come in through the lounge window. Death wish or what there could have been a blood bath, but some how I suspect a cat that ballsy will probably have triumphed  I rather admire him


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> Lol I was thinking the exact same thing lol I don't care where my cats **** to be honest with all the other dramas that people have in their life's they worry about cat poo! *And it even uses up their own poo bags which were only bought to pick up their dogs pooh! Lmao I wish I was their neighbour with my 5 outdoor cats!*


Blatantly aimed at me! I buy poo bags to pick up after MY dogs not someone else's bloody cats and wishing you lived next door so your 5 outdoor cats can **** in my garden WTF?! Its that type of attitude that aggravates people and why cats have such a bad rep. I wouldn't hurt any of the cats that come into my garden but I can bloody well complain about it since they're soiling in my garden, which I put a lot of money into making a nice place for me, my kids and my dogs to enjoy.

What would happen if I didnt bother checking out in the garden before I let my dogs out and one of your cats was there shitting and ended up getting killed? So would it be my fault for letting my dogs out or your fault for encouraging them to go for a crap in my garden?


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Blatantly aimed at me! I buy poo bags to pick up after MY dogs not someone else's bloody cats and wishing you lived next door so your 5 outdoor cats can **** in my garden WTF?! Its that type of attitude that aggravates people and why cats have such a bad rep. I wouldn't hurt any of the cats that come into my garden but I can bloody well complain about it since they're soiling in my garden, which I put a lot of money into making a nice place for me, my kids and my dogs to enjoy. What would happen if I didnt bother checking out in the garden before I let my dogs out and one of your cats was there shitting and ended up getting killed? Would it be my fault for letting my dogs out or your fault for encouraging them to go for a crap in my garden?


Lol yes that was def aimed at u I would of write ur name on it but couldn't remember who wrote it! I don't encourage my cats lol how could I encourage them??? No I would not blame u or ur dogs! If a human hurts my cats then yes I blame them and think they are sick ******s! If u have nothing better to worry about then cat **** then u r a very fortunate person


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

dexter12 said:


> Lol I was thinking the exact same thing lol I don't care where my cats **** to be honest with all the other dramas that people have in their life's they worry about cat poo! And it even uses up their own poo bags which were only bought to pick up their dogs pooh! Lmao I wish I was their neighbour with my 5 outdoor cats!


Are you not worried your cats will get hurt though? By neighbours dogs or by cars?

Cat poo doesn't really bother me tbh but the ripping open of bin bags does. I throw out a lot of wood chips (rats cage) and if I leave the bag in the garden for 5 min there is wood chips all over the place. Really annoying.

And the fact that my heart is in my throat when ever I see a cat barely escape over my wall. I'd hate to see a poor cat being killed in my garden and then have to tell its owners


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

cats galore said:


> after reading this it appears that myself and many other cat lovers (including dexter12) are irresponsible pet owners. it must be our fault that our cats have been so viciously attacked - nothing to do with scumbag ******s!!!
> poor smokey i feel i must re-home you as i am obviously an unfit cat mommy


I didnt say you were an irresponsible cat owner, I should have said it would be irresponsible to allow cats, or any animals for that matter, to roam and put them in untold danger, and also to annoy other people who do not own cats, therefore who would be rather angry to find cats in their garden...
I think its awful what happened to your poor cat, I would never harm an animal but it doesnt stop me feeling quite angry when I look into MY garden and see cats stalking my guinea pigs and rabbits...I know you have guinea pigs too so surely you can understnad this?


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Catz1 said:


> Are you not worried your cats will get hurt though? By neighbours dogs or by cars?
> 
> Cat poo doesn't really bother me tbh but the ripping open of bin bags does. I throw out a lot of wood chips (rats cage) and if I leave the bag in the garden for 5 min there is wood chips all over the place. Really annoying.
> 
> And the fact that my heart is in my throat when ever I see a cat barely escape over my wall. I'd hate to see a poor cat being killed in my garden and then have to tell its owners


2 of my cats have been hurt, but I can't keep them in they are used to being outdoors, one cat is ferrel Aswel, so she needs to be outside but none of them go far anymore they are all getting on and nip out for 5 mins then they are back in


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> Lol yes that was def aimed at u I would of write ur name on it but couldn't remember who wrote it! I don't encourage my cats lol how could I encourage them??? No I would not blame u or ur dogs! If a human hurts my cats then yes I blame them and think they are sick ******s! If u have nothing better to worry about then cat **** then u r a very fortunate person


But you said you don't care where your cats ****, don't you care where they are or what they are doing?

I must be very fortunate to not have anything "better" to worry about  I am perfectly within my right to be annoyed about something that impacts on me and my family every day of our lives, it stinks and I don't want one of my young children going out to play in the garden and falling face first in the mounds of cat ****, and I am well within my right to be annoyed that the woman whose cats they are has keyed my car and chucked cat **** on my car bonnet just because I spoke to her about it. I even got better, taller fencing which isn't exactly cheap when I had to re-fence 2 gardens.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

kate_7590 said:


> I didnt say you were an irresponsible cat owner, I should have said it would be irresponsible to allow cats, or any animals for that matter, to roam and put them in untold danger, and also to annoy other people who do not own cats, therefore who would be rather angry to find cats in their garden...
> I think its awful what happened to your poor cat, I would never harm an animal but it doesnt stop me feeling quite angry when I look into MY garden and see cats stalking my guinea pigs and rabbits...I know you have guinea pigs too so surely you can understnad this?


yes i do have guinea pigs - 13 rescues in total - but mine have huge covered runs if they are not in their hutches. they are not safe in the garden with the dangers of birds overhead and foxes that are around. my rabbit used to have free run of the garden until i caught a fox trying to get him. he then stayed in the catservatory (built to keep my cats safe) until he passed away earlier this year.
btw my 16 cats do not even look at the guinea pigs never mind try to kill them.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> But you said you don't care where your cats ****, don't you care where they are or what they are doing?
> 
> I must be very fortunate to not have anything "better" to worry about  I am perfectly within my right to be annoyed about something that impacts on me and my family every day of our lives, it stinks and I don't want one of my young children going out to play in the garden and falling face first in the mounds of cat ****, and I am well within my right to be annoyed that the woman whose cats they are has keyed my car and chucked cat **** on my car bonnet just because I spoke to her about it. I even got better, taller fencing which isn't exactly cheap when I had to re-fence 2 gardens.


God how many cats come in your garden I have 5 and don't have mounds of cat ****!!! Really someone done that to you! So it ain't just on here that u have offended people !also can u tell me how I encourage my cats! No I don't care were they **** because I have seen them doing it in my garden and I clean my borders out so know how much cat **** their is! I doubt they leave my garden


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Cats roaming into gardens is a way of life, and there isnt much you can do except cat proof your garden to stop them getting in. 

When I walk my dogs, there is plenty of dog **** up and down the paths from dog owners that cant be bothered to pick up. Sometimes right outside someones gate. What can I do about it???

My garden is proofed, but thats because I worry sick about them and want them safe. Nearly every day I have to rewash my washing because the birds have crapped on it but Im not on here harping about it.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> God how many cats come in your garden I have 5 and don't have mounds of cat ****!!! *Really someone done that to you! So it ain't just on here that u have offended people *!also can u tell me how I encourage my cats! No I don't care were they **** because I have seen them doing it in my garden and I clean my borders out so know how much cat **** their is! I doubt they leave my garden


I was unaware that discussing how she would like me to deter her cats from my gardens offended her and warranted her damaging my car and throwing poo over the bonnet! Nice! :blink:


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> I was unaware that discussing how she would like me to deter her cats from my gardens offended her and warranted her damaging my car and throwing poo over the bonnet! Nice! :blink:


From your previous posts I'm guessing u didn't put it like that. That's just my opinion! One less mound of poo in your garden ay! U won't answer my question either how do u encourage a cat to **** in someone's garden!???


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm not bothered by cats coming into my garden, it's just my dogs that have a problem with them. Once a cat has seen my dogs or been chased they don't come back. Very rare that I see one in there, or anything else for that matter.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ang2 said:


> Cats roaming into gardens is a way of life, and t*here isnt much you can do except cat proof your garden to stop them getting in. *


And how would you do this??
My garden is secure and it keeps my animals IN, surely it should be the job of the cats owners to make sure their animals dont get OUT???


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> From your previous posts I'm guessing u didn't put it like that. That's just my opinion! One less mound of poo in your garden ay! *U won't answer my question either how do u encourage a cat to **** in someone's garden!???*


Why is that bugging you? :laugh: :lol: I don't see what your problem is.  Cats poo in my garden, I clean it, it annoys me but I still clean it every day. Why does this offend you?


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Why is that bugging you? :laugh: :lol: I don't see what your problem is.  Cats poo in my garden, I clean it, it annoys me but I still clean it every day. Why does this offend you?


Because u said I encourage them! Which u know yourself is a stupid thing to say otherwise u would back up your statement with a example of me encouraging my cats! But u can't because their is no way I could nor would I want too.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

kate_7590 said:


> And how would you do this??
> My garden is secure and it keeps my animals IN, surely it should be the job of the cats owners to make sure their animals dont get OUT???


My cats would go crazy if I locked them in all day every day. Mine like I have said rarely leave my garden anymore. If u have a problem with cats I think it is up to u to proof ur garden. I wouldn't know how to as I don't care about cats coming in my garden


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

kate_7590 said:


> And how would you do this??
> My garden is secure and it keeps my animals IN, surely it should be the job of the cats owners to make sure their animals dont get OUT???


Some cat owners prefer their cats to have access to the outside. I dont - but that is my preference. It doesnt mean its wrong or against the law to let your cats out - and owners have no control of where they go. For the majority, its not a problem. If you want to keep cats out of your garden, you need to take steps to stop them getting in.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> My cats would go crazy if I locked them in all day every day. Mine like I have said rarely leave my garden anymore. If u have a problem with cats I think it is up to u to proof ur garden. I wouldn't know how to as I don't care about cats coming in my garden


I didnt say lock them in all day, but if you own animals I think the responsible thing is to make sure you know where they are at all time and keep them safe, so with cats I think having a totally secure garden or a special aivary type run (I know alot of people have these )
It is not up to other people to keep other peoples animals out of their own garden


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ang2 said:


> Some cat owners prefer their cats to have access to the outside. I dont - but that is my preference. It doesnt mean its wrong or against the law to let your cats out - and owners have no control of where they go. For the majority, its not a problem. If you want to keep cats out of your garden, you need to take steps to stop them getting in.


Again, I dont think its up to people to keep other peopls animals out of their garden, but its the responsibility of the cats owners to make sure they dont go into other peoples garden by making sure their own garden is secure.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> Because u said I encourage them! Which u know yourself is a stupid thing to say otherwise u would back up your statement with a example of me encouraging my cats! But u can't because their is no way I could nor would I want too.


That was a hypothetical statement - You're not even my neighbour  :crazy: :lol: It was the way I said it that's all :lol: and its not very nice to call me stupid is it.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

kate_7590 said:


> I didnt say lock them in all day, but if you own animals I think the responsible thing is to make sure you know where they are at all time and keep them safe, so with cats I think having a totally secure garden or a special aivary type run (I know alot of people have these )
> It is not up to other people to keep other peoples animals out of their own garden


To be honest mine are in all day and go out like I say for 5 mins at a time, I don't have an issue with we're my cats go. So I def would make changes to my garden because of them it's not an issue for me


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

its down to the cat owner to take proper care of their cats!

My dogs are hunters, i do a very quick scan of the garden for cats but we have a lot of places a cat could hide/sit our of my sight and im not putting shoes on/getting a torch out etc and looking properly. IMO if a cat's in our garden its fair game. If the dogs catch it then its the fault of the cat owner for not keeping their cat secure and I will NOT take any responsibility for the cats injuries/death. 

I wouldnt expect people to keep my animals out of their gardens, as they are my responsibility, therefore its up to me to keep them out of danger.

TBH if its dumb enough to come into a garden where it knows there are 3 cat hunters then it deserves anything it gets. stupid animal


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> That was a hypothetical statement - You're not even my neighbour  :crazy: :lol: It was the way I said it that's all :lol: and its not very nice to call me stupid is it.


I said its a stupid thing to say!!!


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> its down to the cat owner to take proper care of their cats!
> 
> My dogs are hunters, i do a very quick scan of the garden for cats but we have a lot of places a cat could hide/sit our of my sight and im not putting shoes on/getting a torch out etc and looking properly. IMO if a cat's in our garden its fair game. If the dogs catch it then its the fault of the cat owner for not keeping their cat secure and I will NOT take any responsibility for the cats injuries/death.
> 
> ...


Another heartless, CAT HATER!!!


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> its down to the cat owner to take proper care of their cats!
> 
> My dogs are hunters, i do a very quick scan of the garden for cats but we have a lot of places a cat could hide/sit our of my sight and im not putting shoes on/getting a torch out etc and looking properly. IMO if a cat's in our garden its fair game. If the dogs catch it then its the fault of the cat owner for not keeping their cat secure and I will NOT take any responsibility for the cats injuries/death.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't blame any of my neighbours if their dogs caught my cats, just as a hypertheical example lets hope ur dogs don't ever get into a fight with a bigger more aggressive dog and get killed coz that would be their own stupid fault right! For going after a more aggressive dog!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Ang2 said:


> Another heartless, CAT HATER!!!


i dont hate cats, i dont even care about cat turd in the garden. my mum has cats (always has done) and my gran owns show maine coons.

But if a cats gunna come in my garden what does it expect? i have huskies for crying out loud! natural born hunters!


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Some of you think that cat owners HAVE to keep their cats in. Well they dont - its not against the law.

For those of you who say a cat is 'fair game' if its in your garden and your dogs kill it - shame on you. Is this a dog forum or an animal forum?


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> its down to the cat owner to take proper care of their cats!
> 
> My dogs are hunters, i do a very quick scan of the garden for cats but we have a lot of places a cat could hide/sit our of my sight and im not putting shoes on/getting a torch out etc and looking properly. IMO if a cat's in our garden its fair game. If the dogs catch it then its the fault of the cat owner for not keeping their cat secure and I will NOT take any responsibility for the cats injuries/death.
> 
> ...


Well said! This is the point im trying to get across. Its the cat owners responsibility to keep their animals secure and not allowed to roam and pester other people and then to go on and moan if their cats get hurt by people trying to keep them out of their gardens....


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> Another heartless, CAT HATER!!!


I thought huskies where nasty in general not just to cats  animal lovers ay!!! What a load of bullshit


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Ang2 said:


> Some of you think that cat owners HAVE to keep their cats in. Well they dont - its not against the law.
> 
> For those of you who say a cat is 'fair game' if its in your garden and your dogs kill it - shame on you. Is this a dog forum or an animal forum?


this bit here? its a dog forum.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> i dont hate cats, i dont even care about cat turd in the garden. my mum has cats (always has done) and my gran owns show maine coons.
> 
> But if a cats gunna come in my garden what does it expect? i have huskies for crying out loud! natural born hunters!


And a cat would know that lol idiot


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> I thought huskies where nasty in general not just to cats  animal lovers ay!!! What a load of bullshit


you havent met mine, softest buggers in the world. but show them prey and they will chase, kill and eat. much like any other hunter


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> i dont hate cats, i dont even care about cat turd in the garden. my mum has cats (always has done) and my gran owns show maine coons.
> 
> But if a cats gunna come in my garden what does it expect? i have huskies for crying out loud! natural born hunters!


Do you think cats are human? Sussing out who and what lives where? If they were so clever at avoiding dangers, then so many of them would know the Green Cross Code!!


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> you havent met mine, softest buggers in the world. but show them prey and they will chase, kill and eat. much like any other hunter


Yeah they sound lovely!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Ang2 said:


> Do you think cats are human? Sussing out who and what lives where? If they were so clever at avoiding dangers, then so many of them would know the Green Cross Code!!


so they dont have eyes? (err yes) they dont sit on the fence and watch the dogs in the garden? (errr yes) and they dont have a sense of smell? (err yes)

if they're gunna ignore 2 outta their 5 senses then thats just downright stupid! would you look at a car, hear a car then walk in front of it?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Ang2 said:


> Putting down gripper rods and cannon water?
> 
> Imagine this scenario. Someone posts on this forum that the neighbours puppy keeps wandering into your garden. This advice is: put spikey gripper rods down and blast it with the hose pipe!
> 
> Whats the difference?


As I said I assumed by gippers they meant these Fence and Wall Spikes - Strip £0.70 I would also be horrified if on a pet forum someone genuinely meant any harm to any pet.
But yes if a neighbours dog kept coming into my garden after talking about this to my neighbour if nothing changed I would have no issues with squirting water at it as a physically harmless deterent.

I am so sorry your cat was harmed by such awful people  Such cruelty is inexcusable. 

But I still believe cat owners should cat proof their own gardens so cats cannot roam free - to protect the cats from getting run over, protect wildlife and sadly to protect their beloved pets from the type of scumbag that did such terrible things to your cat.

I struggle to understand how cat owners can see their cats dissapear over their fence not knowing if they'll ever see them again


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> I wouldn't blame any of my neighbours if their dogs caught my cats, just as a hypertheical example lets hope ur dogs don't ever get into a fight with a bigger more aggressive dog and get killed coz that would be their own stupid fault right! For going after a more aggressive dog!


actually yes! if my dogs ignored the warning signals of another dog and got into a fight and got injured or killed it would me MINE and MY dogs fault. Not the other dog.

Now had the other dog come after mine in our garden then it would be the other dogs fault. Much the same as if my dogs got into neighbours garden and got a cat it would me MINE/MY dogs fault


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> so they dont have eyes? (err yes) they dont sit on the fence and watch the dogs in the garden? (errr yes) and they dont have a sense of smell? (err yes)
> 
> if they're gunna ignore 2 outta their 5 senses then thats just downright stupid! would you look at a car, hear a car then walk in front of it?


Do you think your killing machines are so clever. Why not let them off lead on a busy road and see if they have any better judgement than cats.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> so they dont have eyes? (err yes) they dont sit on the fence and watch the dogs in the garden? (errr yes) and they dont have a sense of smell? (err yes)
> 
> if they're gunna ignore 2 outta their 5 senses then thats just downright stupid! would you look at a car, hear a car then walk in front of it?


Mine wouldn't go into a garden whilst dogs being their but if the dogs let out and the cat can't get away quick enough is that the cats fault! Errrr no, I think ur dogs are saviges if they would kill an eat anything that runs in your garden and u think that's fare game!! Ur sick


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

dexter12 said:


> I thought huskies where nasty in general not just to cats  animal lovers ay!!! What a load of bullshit


huskies are lovely natured but they have very strong predatory instincts. Ive done all i can to try to deter cats from entering my garden, im not going to spend out hard earned cash cat proofing it though, ive already done more than the owner has bothered to do to try to keep Her cats safe. I think its really unfair and cheeky, to expect people to take responsibilty for the safety of someone elses pet.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> Do you think your killing machines are so clever. Why not let them off lead on a busy road and see if they have any better judgement than cats.


Lol her type of breed are rarely off lead in an open field coz their prey drive is so high!


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> actually yes! if my dogs ignored the warning signals of another dog and got into a fight and got injured or killed it would me MINE and MY dogs fault. Not the other dog.
> 
> Now had the other dog come after mine in our garden then it would be the other dogs fault. Much the same as if my dogs got into neighbours garden and got a cat it would me MINE/MY dogs fault


So you see them as fair game?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Ang2 said:


> Do you think your killing machines are so clever. Why not let them off lead on a busy road and see if they have any better judgement than cats.


responsible Siberian owners, like Sid, dont let them off lead 'anywhere' unless its somewhere secure. What a silly thing to say Ang2


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Ang2 said:


> Do you think your killing machines are so clever. Why not let them off lead on a busy road and see if they have any better judgement than cats.


I know my dogs dont have road sense - same as cats, difference is i take reasonable precautions to stop them from getting hurt. if a cat owner doesnt then thats their own fault. How is them walking into my garden any more my fault than the drivers fault if a cat is hit by a car



dexter12 said:


> Mine wouldn't go into a garden whilst dogs being their but if the dogs let out and the cat can't get away quick enough is that the cats fault! Errrr no, I think ur dogs are saviges if they would kill an eat anything that runs in your garden and u think that's fare game!! Ur sick


cat shouldnt hide in my garden, it should be safe in its OWN garden  why keep an animal if you're not going to keep it safe?


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok lads this is getting out of hand a bit. I can see it from both sides but there is no reason to resort to snide or hurtful comments.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

dexter12 said:


> Lol her type of breed are rarely off lead in an open field coz their prey drive is so high!


'Rarely'? they should Never be, good owners dont take risks with their precious dogs or the lives of non canine animals.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> I know my dogs dont have road sense - same as cats, difference is i take reasonable precautions to stop them from getting hurt. if a cat owner doesnt then thats their own fault. How is them walking into my garden any more my fault than the drivers fault if a cat is hit by a car
> 
> cat shouldnt hide in my garden, it should be safe in its OWN garden  why keep an animal if you're not going to keep it safe?


My cats don't leave my garden anymore so I do keep them safe!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> So you see them as fair game?


if they were to go straight up to a dog aggressive dog or into its house/garden then yes! the other dog is obviously going to attack and would have warned my dogs about this so if my dogs ignore those warning then they are stupid and should really have better manners.

But given that my dogs are all well mannered individuals who give others their space and are on a lead when the area is unsecure, thats never going to happen


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

noushka05 said:


> 'Rarely'? they should Never be, good owners dont take risks with their precious dogs or the lives of non canine animals.


The point I was making is that breed can't go off lead in a big open field! I know they don't that's why i class myself as a good owner


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> if they were to go straight up to a dog aggressive dog or into its house/garden then yes! the other dog is obviously going to attack and would have warned my dogs about this so if my dogs ignore those warning then they are stupid and should really have better manners.
> 
> But given that my dogs are all well mannered individuals who give others their space and are on a lead when the area is unsecure, thats never going to happen


Wow I would never say my dog is fair game! What a weird outlook u have


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

noushka05 said:


> 'Rarely'? they should Never be, good owners dont take risks with their precious dogs or the lives of non canine animals.


Really? Have you read her post? Cats are 'fair game' and stupid for standing in the road and being hit by a car.

Im off this thread. Im disgusted.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> Really? Have you read her post? Cats are 'fair game' and stupid for standing in the road and being hit by a car.
> 
> Im off this thread. Im disgusted.


These people are dog lovers not animal lovers


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

dexter12 said:


> Mine wouldn't go into a garden whilst dogs being their but if the dogs let out and the cat can't get away quick enough is that the cats fault! Errrr no, I think ur dogs are saviges if they would kill an eat anything that runs in your garden and u think that's fare game!! Ur sick


My dogs would kill a cat if it came into our garden. I do my best to check before I let them out and I am doing my best to control/blunt their prey drive but they were not only bred but also trained to chase small furry things.

I'm in rented accommodation so can't raise/change the fences and when I did put a willow screen up to try to deter cats the neighbours complained - including a cat owner! I even had an incident where next doors cat came into our house. In that case Gypsy did get hold of it and smacked it into a wall before I could get her to drop. And while I told the owner (and offered to help her look for her cat) I was quite clear that I was not going to be responsible for any vets bills.

I don't want my dogs to hurt a cat and one of my childhood pets who was an outdoor cat went missing in august and hasn't been seen since. I'm heartbroken and I don't want my dogs to be the reason someone else feels like that - which is why I find this kind of thread so frustrating.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Ang2 said:


> Really? Have you read her post? Cats are 'fair game' and stupid for standing in the road and being hit by a car.
> 
> Im off this thread. Im disgusted.


no, stupid for standing in my garden waiting for my dogs. Cats and dogs get hit by cars often, because they dont get across quick enough because people drive too fast usually. Thats different. I've never seen a cat sit in the middle of a main road!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> Wow I would never say my dog is fair game! What a weird outlook u have


if my dog takes up a challenge like that what should it expect? the dog to invite it out for dinner!


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

L/C said:


> My dogs would kill a cat if it came into our garden. I do my best to check before I let them out and I am doing my best to control/blunt their prey drive but they were not only bred but also trained to chase small furry things.
> 
> I'm in rented accommodation so can't raise/change the fences and when I did put a willow screen up to try to deter cats the neighbours complained - including a cat owner! I even had an incident where next doors cat came into our house. In that case Gypsy did get hold of it and smacked it into a wall before I could get her to drop. And while I told the owner (and offered to help her look for her cat) I was quite clear that I was not going to be responsible for any vets bills.
> 
> I don't want my dogs to hurt a cat and one of my childhood pets who was an outdoor at went missing in august and hasn't been seen since. I'm heartbroken and I don't want m dogs to be the reason someone else feels like that - which is why I find this kind of thread so frustrating.


I'm glad u don't see cats as fair game for ur dogs


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> if my dog takes up a challenge like that what should it expect? the dog to invite it out for dinner!


I'm not gonna reply to u anymore I think ur sick in the head for seeing any animal as fair game! Urs or someone else's.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I have no idea how to keep cats out to be honest.

We have cats and let them roam free, they have a much better life than being cooped up miserable inside. If they live for 5 years being allowed out rather than 10 years being cooped up inside, then I think the 5 years of happiness is worth it. But lets not turn this into a debate on whether cats should be allowed to roam free or not!  

I know one of my cats is quite stupid, will sit in the path sometimes if a dog comes along. I suppose that is the danger of keeping cats and dogs together the cats become too confident! It is still the dog owners duty to prevent their dog from attacking my cat as my cat is legally allowed to be roaming free wheras dogs must be under control and leashed on a public highway.

I also want to add that I live in a quiet place, little traffic and only a few dog owners.

However if I lived next door to a dog owner, I would seriously consider keeping the cats inside or at least having some kind of pen in the garden. 


I personally see the water idea as a harmless deterant, it wouldn't harm them and would most probably make them think twice about coming in again!! It is a much better solution than letting the dog kill the cat!
I would much rather came home soaked in water one day than coming home as ashes - that is the seriousness of the situation.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Ang2 said:


> Really? Have you read her post? Cats are 'fair game' and stupid for standing in the road and being hit by a car.
> 
> Im off this thread. Im disgusted.


I'm not sure what you want us to say - as responsible pet owners we do our best to keep our pets under control and out of danger - as animal lovers responsible dog owners do what they can to protect other animals, keeping dogs with high prey drive or chase instinct on lead and secured in their own garden.
As a cat owner do you not feel it is your responibility to do the same and keep your pets safe from harm by providing them a secure garden so they can't wonder into traffic or into a garden with a sleeping Husky that is awoken by a cat dashing across the lawn when the resposible Husky owner had checked the garden to the best of their ability before letting their own pet out into their own secure garden to do a spot of sunbathing?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> I'm not gonna reply to u anymore I think ur sick in the head for seeing any animal as fair game! Urs or someone else's.


i wouldnt allow my dogs to kill and would try to stop them, the same as i muzzled my DA dog on walks. But if a dog gets a cat thats nature


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

dexter12 said:


> These people are dog lovers not animal lovers


If this is aimed at me? you couldnt be more wrong, if i didnt care about cats i wouldnt bother trying to keep them out, the last thing i want is one to get killed. Its really frustrating when you do all you can but the cat owner washes their hands of all responsibility.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> i wouldnt allow my dogs to kill and would try to stop them, the same as i muzzled my DA dog on walks. But if a dog gets a cat thats nature


That's not what u said before though is it! U said if a cat is unr garden ur dog will kill it and eat it and u think its fair game and its its own stupidity! Like I said sick!


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

noushka05 said:


> If this is aimed at me? you couldnt be more wrong, if i didnt care about cats i wouldnt bother trying to keep them out, the last thing i want is one to get killed. Its really frustrating when you do all you can but the cat owner washes their hands of all responsibility.


Aimed at one one who thinks a cat is fair game, so if u think that yes I am aiming it at u, if u don't then no it's not /)


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

dexter12 said:


> I'm glad u don't see cats as fair game for ur dogs


I don't think said is trying to say anything different to me - she just worded it more brusquely.  She said she checks her garden to the best of her ability, as do I and that if her dogs injured a cat then she wouldn't pay the vets bill and neither would I. It's a harsh reality of having high prey dogs that they will hunt and kill and while we do our best to prevent accidents, they can and will happen. The odds of that accident happening are lessened kif both cat and dog owners play their part.


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

dexter12 said:


> I'm not gonna reply to u anymore I think ur sick in the head for seeing any animal as fair game! Urs or someone else's.


There is absolutely no need to get personal , this is really rude.

If an animal goes into someone elses property where a dog that is bred to hunt is then what do people expect?

I love cats just as much as dogs and all other animals but it is your responsibility to keep your pets safe and under control whether it is a dog , cat , gerbil or goldfish.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> That's not what u said before though is it! U said if a cat is unr garden ur dog will kill it and eat it and u think its fair game and its its own stupidity! Like I said sick!


i said my dogs see cats as fair game as far as im concerned - to them a cat is no different to a rabbit or bird, they are all small things which can be caught, killed and eaten.

and yes, if given the chance they will. I try to reduce that risk by quickly scanning the garden but I will not cat proof my garden unless the cat owner is gunna pay for it and do the work!


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

L/C said:


> I don't think said is trying to say anything different to me - she just worded it more brusquely.  She said she checks her garden to the best of her ability, as do I and that if her dogs injured a cat then she wouldn't pay the vets bill and neither would I. It's a harsh reality of having high prey dogs that they will hunt and kill and while we do our best to prevent accidents, they can and will happen. The odds of that accident happening are lessened kif both cat and dog owners play their part.


That's not what she said at all lol she said if a cat is stupid enough to go in her garden and her dogs will catch and eat it and that cat is fair game


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Catz1 said:


> Ok lads this is getting out of hand a bit. I can see it from both sides but there is no reason to resort to snide or hurtful comments.


Completely agree, some people seem to just be arguing for the sake of it on this thread


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

dexter12 said:


> These people are dog lovers not animal lovers


I think that's unfair - I have on many occasion stated that the only reason I don't have cats is because of my families allergies, several friends have cats that I adore, (and one I don't adore quite as much  ) I've kept Guinea Pigs, Hamsters, Rats, Rabbits and Ferrets over the years making sure I gave them the best possible care and keeping them safe in secure housing and meeting their needs to the best of my ability.
I volunteer for my local Wildlife Trust and I speak about responisble pet ownership in schools

I love cats - I just would prefer they didn't crap in my garden  and that cat's weren't put at risk of being run over everytime their owner turfs them out the house - I truly can't understand how a cat lover watches their beloved pet wonder off over the garden fence without worrying what might be happening to it and if they will ever see it again


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> i said my dogs see cats as fair game as far as im concerned - to them a cat is no different to a rabbit or bird, they are all small things which can be caught, killed and eaten.
> 
> and yes, if given the chance they will. I try to reduce that risk by quickly scanning the garden but I will not cat proof my garden unless the cat owner is gunna pay for it and do the work!


Maybe u need to re read u wrote: As u wrote ; IMO if a cat's in our garden its fair game

U wrote IMO they are fair game! SICK


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> These people are dog lovers not animal lovers


How dare you... it is only two people on here turning it in a dog owner v cat owner thing.

I have had cats all of my life as well as dogs.
My last beloved cat died earlier this year in what I think still are suspicous circumstances. I had at least three cats at most stages of my life. I made a concerted effort to keep them in my garden by providing sand boxes for them to use. In recent months we have had new neighbours move in with about 8 cats and they are a god damn pain in the back side making my own elderly cats life a misery . This has left me to decide not to have cats ever again, if I as a cat lover can get so angry what are others likely to do, I think my own old man was a victim due to others being so angry about this new lot of cats... My house stinks of cats p*ss, and it is a battle to keep my garden clean, dogs paws carry cat [email protected] around the house rather effiectively, and as much as you may mock that if that is all I have to worry about, I can tell you it is the straw that is breaking this particular camels back...


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Completely agree, some people seem to just be arguing for the sake of it on this thread


I'm not arguing for the sake of it but writing cats are fair game is sick!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> Maybe u need to re read u wrote: As u wrote ; IMO if a cat's in our garden its fair game
> 
> U wrote IMO they are fair game! SICK


bad wording - get over it! Jeez its not like you're my neighbour therefore me/my dogs are of no concern to you!


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

northnsouth said:


> How dare you... it is only two people on here turning it in a dog owner v cat owner thing.
> 
> I have had cats all of my life as well as dogs.
> My last beloved cat died earlier this year in what I think still are suspicous circumstances. I had at least three cats at most stages of my life. I made a concerted effort to keep them in my garden by providing sand boxes for them to use. In recent months we have had new neighbours move in with about 8 cats and they are a god damn pain in the back side making my own elderly cats life a misery and . This has left me to decide not to have cats ever again, if I as a cat lover can get so angry what are others likely to do, I think my own old man was a victim due to others being so angry about this new lot of cats... My house stinks of cats p*ss, and it is a battle to keep my garden clean, dogs paws carry cat [email protected] around the house rather efficently, and as much as you may mock that if that is all I have to worry about, I can tell you it is the straw that is breaking this particular camels back...


How dare u I said if u think cats are fair games then its aimed at u if u don't then I didn't aim it at you. So read everything before u give how dare you


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Fleur said:


> I'm not sure what you want us to say - as responsible pet owners we do our best to keep our pets under control and out of danger - as animal lovers responsible dog owners do what they can to protect other animals, keeping dogs with high prey drive or chase instinct on lead and secured in their own garden.
> As a cat owner do you not feel it is your responibility to do the same and keep your pets safe from harm by providing them a secure garden so they can't wonder into traffic or into a garden with a sleeping Husky that is awoken by a cat dashing across the lawn when the resposible Husky owner had checked the garden to the best of their ability before letting their own pet out into their own secure garden to do a spot of sunbathing?


Hi Fleur. You havent read my posts properly. My garden IS cat proofed. My cats are lucky to have a huge garden with trees and a natural pond. I have cats and 2 dogs. My dogs are not cat aggressive, even with strange cats. I would be horrified if my dogs killed or attacked someone's poor cat - and definitely wouldnt be thinking it deserved it!!

Not every cat can adapt to indoor life. Some are natural roamers and used to the outdoor life. There is also lots of data for and against indoor cats and it comes down to personal preference of the owner.

What I object to is some of the heartless attitudes displayed on here.


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

sid&kira said:


> its down to the cat owner to take proper care of their cats!
> 
> My dogs are hunters, i do a very quick scan of the garden for cats but we have a lot of places a cat could hide/sit our of my sight and im not putting shoes on/getting a torch out etc and looking properly. IMO if a cat's in our garden its fair game. If the dogs catch it then its the fault of the cat owner for not keeping their cat secure and I will NOT take any responsibility for the cats injuries/death.
> 
> ...


It's worded a bit harshly but the sentiment is exactly the same as what I said. And I can understand why it's harsh as it gets frustrating when you try your best to be a responsible owner but other pet owners won't meet you halfway. If you want to allow your cat to roam I can understand that as I do think it enhances their life but it is not down to other people to keep your pet safe or to go to considerable personal expense to cat proof their garden to keep your pet out.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> bad wording - get over it! Jeez its not like you're my neighbour therefore me/my dogs are of no concern to you!


Lol trying to back peddle when it's in writing good call lol I'm glad I ain't ur neighbour with ur lovely dogs and ur opinion of cats being fair game!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

dexter12 said:


> Aimed at one one who thinks a cat is fair game, so if u think that yes I am aiming it at u, if u don't then no it's not /)


No of course i dont think cats are fair game, if i did i wouldnt careless if they came in my garden, but to the huskies they are fair game, just like any creature is to them, theyve had a fair few frogs on our garden, theyve even managed to catch birds in flight, sadly.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

L/C said:


> It's worded a bit harshly but the sentiment is exactly the same as what I said. And I can understand why it's harsh as it gets frustrating when you try your best to be a responsible owner but other pet owners won't meet you halfway. If you want to allow you cat to roam I can understand that as I do think it enhances their life but it s not down to other people to keep your pet safe or to go to considerable personal expense to cat proof their garden to keep your pet out.


Just want to point out my cats don't roam!


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

noushka05 said:


> No of course i dont think cats are fair game, if i did i wouldnt careless if they came in my garden, but to the huskies they are fair game, just like any creature is to them, theyve had a fair few frogs on our garden, theyve even managed to catch birds in flight, sadly.


Then no need for you to take offence  as I weren't talking or aiming it at u


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

dexter12 said:


> Lol trying to back peddle when it's in writing good call lol I'm glad I ain't ur neighbour with ur lovely dogs and ur opinion of cats being fair game!


I cant speak for Sid but im guessing she meant to the dogs they are fair game not to her.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ang2 said:


> Hi Fleur. You havent read my posts properly. My garden IS cat proofed. My cats are lucky to have a huge garden with trees and a natural pond. I have cats and 2 dogs. My dogs are not cat aggressive, even with strange cats. I would be horrified if my dogs killed or attacked someone's poor cat - and definitely wouldnt be thinking it deserved it!!
> 
> Not every cat can adapt to indoor life. Some are natural roamers and used to the outdoor life. There is also lots of data for and against indoor cats and it comes down to personal preference of the owner.
> 
> What I object to is some of the heartless attitudes displayed on here.


I think its lovely that your cats have this sort of garden, they're very lucky 
Im sorry if you feel MY attitude has been heartless...

I would just like to say I would hate to see any cat hurt and wouldn't let my dogs out if I knew there was a cat out there, but if heaven forbid, they did harm a cat that was in my garden I dont see that it would be my fault


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> Lol trying to back peddle when it's in writing good call lol I'm glad I ain't ur neighbour with ur lovely dogs and ur opinion of cats being fair game!


lol whatever dude  i have my opinions of how cats should be kept and the responsibilities if something were to happen, obviously yours are different

and fwiw - my neighbours have no issues with my dogs, even though my kira stole the blokes steak as a puppy (fence down to be replaced), and we have a good relationship, even down to letting them know if we have fireworks planned so they get their cats in early

yea, real bad neighbours we are


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

kate_7590 said:


> I think its lovely that your cats have this sort of garden, they're very lucky
> Im sorry if you feel MY attitude has been heartless...
> 
> I would just like to say I would hate to see any cat hurt and wouldn't let my dogs out if I knew there was a cat out there, but if heaven forbid, they did harm a cat that was in my garden I dont see that it would be my fault


I wouldn't see that as ur fault either


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

dexter12 said:


> Lol trying to back peddle when it's in writing good call lol I'm glad I ain't ur neighbour with ur lovely dogs and ur opinion of cats being fair game!


I took Sid's meanig to be in her opinion the dogs would see the cats as fair game, in the same way they would see a squirel and probably my small dog Lilly - but Sid is doing what she reasonably can to stop this happening but ultimatley it's the cat owners resposibility to keep their pet safe - it would be different if Sid's dogs got out the garden and caught another animal then it would be totally Sid's responsibility.

(and before anyone says anything about us all sticking together - I can assure you that me and Sid don't always see eye to eye - I think you have picked up on one badly worded post and are running with it for the sake of it - I apologise if I've misjudged the situation)


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> lol whatever dude  i have my opinions of how cats should be kept and the responsibilities if something were to happen, obviously yours are different
> 
> and fwiw - my neighbours have no issues with my dogs, even though my kira stole the blokes steak as a puppy (fence down to be replaced), and we have a good relationship, even down to letting them know if we have fireworks planned so they get their cats in early
> 
> yea, real bad neighbours we are


Wow really so they ain't fair game against fireworks? That's the only problem I had with u was ur **** attitude to tem being fair game! U even put imo in capitals and yet it was an error! Lol


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Fleur said:


> I took Sid's meanig to be in her opinion the dogs would see the cats as fair game, in the same way they would see a squirel and probably my small dog Lilly


they would love Lilly! Small dogs are their favourite! Kira will sniff them if they put paws up to sniff her face :001_wub:

She was playing with a chi pup earlier, thing was no bigger than OH's boot!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> Wow really so they ain't fair game against fireworks? That's the only problem I had with u was ur **** attitude to tem being fair game! U even put imo in capitals and yet it was an error! Lol


IMO/BTW/IME etc are all abbreviations hence I caps them to show this, as do many many others


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Fleur said:


> I took Sid's meanig to be in her opinion the dogs would see the cats as fair game, in the same way they would see a squirel and probably my small dog Lilly - but Sid is doing what she reasonably can to stop this happening but ultimatley it's the cat owners resposibility to keep their pet safe - it would be different if Sid's dogs got out the garden and caught another animal then it would be totally Sid's responsibility.
> 
> (and before anyone says anything about us all sticking together - I can assure you that me and Sid don't always see eye to eye - I think you have picked up on one badly worded post and are running with it for the sake of it - I apologise if I've misjudged the situation)


Not at all I genuinely think that's her opinion in her garden fair game for her dogs


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> IMO/BTW/IME etc are all abbreviations hence I caps them to show this, as do many many others


And yet u still didn't see how it would read to people.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Fleur said:


> (and before anyone says anything about us all sticking together - I can assure you that me and Sid don't always see eye to eye - I think you have picked up on one badly worded post and are running with it for the sake of it - I apologise if I've misjudged the situation)


Fluer nail on the head here I think


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> Not at all I genuinely think that's her opinion in her garden fair game for her dogs


then you are one of only 2 people who took it this way! in comparison to the majority!

My dogs are hunters but they are not actively allowed to hunt! if there is a cat in the garden (that i can see) i go out and scare it off, if there is one the dogs have backed under a bush i round them up and get them indoors then scare them off etc etc

but if my dogs were to get and injure one or even kill one (wouldnt take long 3 dogs on one cat) i will not take responsibility (though I would tell the owner and obviously get the cat off my dogs before they tucked in) nor would i think badly of my dogs. They know no different!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> And yet u still didn't see how it would read to people.


i never said i didnt - doesnt mean thats not what was ment


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Not once has she said I'm sorry it read like that we mentioned it loads before she said it was badly worded so get over it! No wonder her dogs are aggressive  she is probably one of these people that hurts cats or lets her dogs hurt them they are fair game though ay


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

Jesus have none of you seen the cartoons where Spike chases Tom and beats him up? 

My husky grew up with cats and never harmed them. Infact at one stage I had a cat the size of a pepsi can that never grew because she was very ill and my husky loved her to pieces..

But if a random cat comes in the garden, she's going to chase it because she doesn't recognise it. She's never actually caught one but I don't know what she'd do if she did.

At the end of the day, dogs always have been a threat to cats. It's part of the circle of life. My cats were kept indoors for their safety.

Stacey xxx


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> Not once has she said I'm sorry it read like that we mentioned it loads before she said it was badly worded so get over it! No wonder her dogs are aggressive  she is probably one of these people that hurts cats or lets her dogs hurt them they are fair game though ay


haha my dogs arent aggressive! how many times have i said that! go look at my thread with pics from the dog park


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> then you are one of only 2 people who took it this way! in comparison to the majority!
> 
> My dogs are hunters but they are not actively allowed to hunt! if there is a cat in the garden (that i can see) i go out and scare it off, if there is one the dogs have backed under a bush i round them up and get them indoors then scare them off etc etc
> 
> but if my dogs were to get and injure one or even kill one (wouldnt take long 3 dogs on one cat) i will not take responsibility (though I would tell the owner and obviously get the cat off my dogs before they tucked in) nor would i think badly of my dogs. They know no different!


Only 2 yeah lucky for u it was wrote on the dog section write ur comment on the cat section and see how it gets read


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> haha my dogs arent aggressive! how many times have i said that! go look at my thread with pics from the dog park


Ha ha I'm sure someone told me u had one pts because it was aggressive was I miss informed! ?


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> Not once has she said I'm sorry it read like that we mentioned it loads before she said it was badly worded so get over it! No wonder her dogs are aggressive  she is probably one of these people that hurts cats or lets her dogs hurt them they are fair game though ay


Why should she say sorry to you?  And Woah!! Thats a low blow going on about someones dogs like that who you dont even know.

Are you one of those internet trolls?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> Only 2 yeah lucky for u it was wrote on the dog section write ur comment on the cat section and see how it gets read


i dont have cats - why would i?


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Why should she say sorry to you?  And Woah!! Thats a low blow going on about someones dogs like that who you dont even know.
> 
> Are you one of those internet trolls?


U again lol aint u got **** to clean up? Not specifically to me but just say I didn't mean it the way it was wrote end off


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> Ha ha I'm sure someone told me u had one pts because it was aggressive was I miss informed! ?


yes i was but prey drive and aggression are 2 very different things  besides, we're not talking about him, we're talking about the huskies


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> i dont have cats - why would i?


I didn't ask if u had cats, clearly u don't! I was saying if it was wrote on the cat section more people would have the same opinion as ne


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

sianrees1979 said:


> my sisters 15 year old chi has picked up a infection from cats poop in the garden, she goes round and picks up the poop daily (she hasn't got cats only dogs) but one cat that goes there must have got a bug or something and now the chi has picked up a nasty infection, she's now got antibiotics and stuff to re-hydrate her (she's dehydrated) cos what she drinks comes straight out when she has the squirts (she might have to go to have a drip in the vets if the squirt doesn't stop), so anything (and i mean anything)she can get to keep bloody cats out of her garden


Did any one actually come up with anything positive that could / does actually work??


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> I didn't ask if u had cats, clearly u don't! I was saying if it was wrote on the cat section more people would have the same opinion as ne


but i dont so i dont bother with cat chat!


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> Ha ha I'm sure someone told me u had one pts because it was aggressive was I miss informed! ?


He was a Staffie X that she rehomed already with those issues and he was dog aggressive.

Not really a valid comment to the discussion really.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Why should she say sorry to you?  And Woah!! Thats a low blow going on about someones dogs like that who you dont even know.
> 
> Are you one of those internet trolls?


A troll because I don't agree with u! Are u a troll


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

northnsouth said:


> Did any one actually come up with anything positive that could / does actually work??


lion turd! not that i'd want the dogs rolling in or eating it!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> U again lol aint u got **** to clean up? Not specifically to me but just say I didn't mean it the way it was wrote end off


Wow :blink: You seem like such a nice person. Judging from this post and a few others I'd say you have a bee in your bonnet about something. :laugh:


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> but i dont so i dont bother with cat chat!


Still not grasping the point are u ! To much hard work talking to u


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Ang2 said:


> Hi Fleur. You havent read my posts properly. My garden IS cat proofed. My cats are lucky to have a huge garden with trees and a natural pond. I have cats and 2 dogs. My dogs are not cat aggressive, even with strange cats. I would be horrified if my dogs killed or attacked someone's poor cat - and definitely wouldnt be thinking it deserved it!!
> 
> Not every cat can adapt to indoor life. Some are natural roamers and used to the outdoor life. There is also lots of data for and against indoor cats and it comes down to personal preference of the owner.
> 
> What I object to is some of the heartless attitudes displayed on here.


Sorry Ang - I nearly missed your reply the thread seems to of taken off somewhat 

I know your cats are kept securely - I've read some of your posts about them previously (not posted anything because I don't have cats of my own)
I to would be horrified if my dogs killed a cat however they would chase if given a chance 
The written word is difficult to interpret I hope no one is genuinely a 'cat hater' or heartess to the plight of you cat and others that have gone through such awful things.
I do think though if a cat isn't suited to an indoor/secure garden life then it shouldn't be in a city/town/suburban enviroment but in an ideal world cats that must roam should be out in the country side or farm cats  Totally idealistic I know but I will say the only free to roam cats owned by family members do live on a farm or live out in the sticks 
I hope you don't think all of us in Dog chat are heartless


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Wow :blink: You seem like such a nice person. Judging from this post and a few others I'd say you have a bee in your bonnet about something. :laugh:


Yeah people thinking they are right about everything and cats being fair game!


----------



## Rah (Sep 26, 2012)

My Grandad kept chickens and had a Plastic 2D cat near the coop. It had a sensor light on and and reflector eyes and when anything walked past it made a really strange high pitched noise. I could only very barely hear it myself.

Not sure if anyone knows what I mean by it but it kept foxes away too 

SJ


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

dexter12 said:


> Not once has she said I'm sorry it read like that we mentioned it loads before she said it was badly worded so get over it! No wonder her dogs are aggressive  she is probably one of these people that hurts cats or lets her dogs hurt them they are fair game though ay


Why are you being so aggressive? There is no reason to say any of this.

I am actually enjoying the debate, its very interesting to hear both sides but this kind of comment is ruining it and will get the thread shut down. Please stop taking personal digs at each other.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

northnsouth said:


> Did any one actually come up with anything positive that could / does actually work??


A dog like SIDS???


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> Still not grasping the point are u ! To much hard work talking to u


your funny....  I like you  :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Rah said:


> My Grandad kept chickens and had a Plastic 2D cat near the coop. It had a sensor light on and and reflector eyes and when anything walked past it made a really strange high pitched noise. I could only very barely hear it myself.
> 
> Not sure if anyone knows what I mean by it but it kept foxes away too
> 
> SJ


Ah yes one of my mates dads had one of these, they said it was useless which is why I never bought one.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Catz1 said:


> Why are you being so aggressive? There is no reason to say any of this.
> 
> I am actually enjoying the debate, its very interesting to hear both sides but this kind of comment is ruining it and will get the thread shut down. Please stop taking personal digs at each other.


Because she wrote they are fair game then back peddled sorry my cas ain't fair game to anyone she even said her dogs where fair game!


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> your funny....  I like you  :tongue_smilie:


Thank u


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Rah said:


> My Grandad kept chickens and had a Plastic 2D cat near the coop. It had a sensor light on and and reflector eyes and when anything walked past it made a really strange high pitched noise. I could only very barely hear it myself.
> 
> Not sure if anyone knows what I mean by it but it kept foxes away too
> 
> SJ


one of our neighbours has a box on the wall that does that - drive me mad but no one else hears it!

Apparently the cats dont either... they sit on his doorstep :lol:


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> Thank u


sorry im in a playful mood! been a long day, no sleep last night so im like an overtired puppy! :lol:


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

How many of you cat owners' cats have bought home a mouse they've killed? Same concept really....










Stacey xxx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Rah said:


> My Grandad kept chickens and had a Plastic 2D cat near the coop. It had a sensor light on and and reflector eyes and when anything walked past it made a really strange high pitched noise. I could only very barely hear it myself.
> 
> Not sure if anyone knows what I mean by it but it kept foxes away too
> 
> SJ


My Mother in law has one - definately stops the cats coming in her garden, although I know some people have had less success with them - if a cat is slighlty hard of hearing they don't work and some cats just get used to the noise. 
But I'm not sure if it would effect the dogs?


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Staceybob said:


> He was a Staffie X that she rehomed already with those issues and he was dog aggressive.
> 
> Not really a valid comment to the discussion really.


It was coz we was talking about aggressive dogs didn't really need u to get involved me and Sid have been talking on here for ages


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> *lion turd*! not that i'd want the dogs rolling in or eating it!


I have enough trouble getting fox poo out of GSP's fur, I think lion turd would be a delight he could not resist,


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> sorry im in a playful mood! been a long day, no sleep last night so im like an overtired puppy! :lol:


Ha ha nah that's alright  better to turn playful then carry on arguing/discussing


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> Ha ha nah that's alright  better to turn playful then carry on arguing/discussing


hopefully you understand the point i was _trying_ to make

My dogs arent vicious murderers! Honest!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

northnsouth said:


> I have enough trouble get fox poo out of GSP's fur, I think lion turd would be a delight he could not resist,


It really wouldn't be any better than cat poo would it! :lol:

I read somewhere about getting a man to pee around the boundary...hmmmm I reckon I could get the hubby to do that after a few beers  :thumbup:


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> It was coz we was talking about aggressive dogs didn't really need u to get involved me and Sid have been talking on here for ages


I'll get involved if people are sprouting out potentially inaccurate information regarding my best friends animals welfare in a discussion where it's not needed.

Stacey xxx


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> It really wouldn't be any better than cat poo would it! :lol: I read somewhere about getting a man to pee around the boundary...hmmmm I reckon I could get the hubby to do that after a few beers  :thumbup:


  I did get pm'd before, old tea bags soaked in Olbas Oil.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> hopefully you understand the point i was _trying_ to make
> 
> My dogs arent vicious murderers! Honest!


It was just the fair game comment I genuinely took that as ur opinion not a miss wording! I'm sorry for bringing up ur dog. That was very cruel of me x


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Staceybob said:


> I'll get involved if people are sprouting out potentially inaccurate information regarding my best friends animals welfare in a discussion where it's not needed.
> 
> Stacey xxx


I'm sure sid an type for herself


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> I'm sure sid an type for herself


Sarcasm can be your own enemy.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> It was just the fair game comment I genuinely took that as ur opinion not a miss wording! I'm sorry for bringing up ur dog. That was very cruel of me x


its ok - im obviously pretty forgiving :lol:

hell yea! who needs mods?! thread turned around in 0.5s :lol:


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Staceybob said:


> Sarcasm can be your own enemy.


is that me or him? :lol:

i know i know... too sarcastic and scatty for my own good, you may slap my wrists when you get here


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> its ok - im obviously pretty forgiving :lol:
> 
> hell yea! who needs mods?! thread turned around in 0.5s :lol:


Yeah u know that lol


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

northnsouth said:


> I did get pm'd before, old tea bags soaked in Olbas Oil.


Oooh they gotta smell better than my fellas p*55 :thumbup: Dogs might try and eat them though :blink:


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> is that me or him? :lol:
> 
> i know i know... too sarcastic and scatty for my own good, you may slap my wrists when you get here


I hope u aint referring to me as a him


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Big hugs everyone


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

My bed is calling me now, and Sid I will slap you're wrists

Stacey xxx


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> I hope u aint referring to me as a him


oops sorry!  its usually me being called a guy!


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Dexter is my little boys name (puppy) my name is Ang


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

sid&kira said:


> its ok - im obviously pretty forgiving :lol:
> 
> hell yea! who needs mods?! thread turned around in 0.5s :lol:


I was reading through from the report and have just caught up - and seeing as everyone has decided to kiss and make up I thought I'd leave you all alone 
Play nicely now okay


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Oooh they gotta smell better than my fellas p*55 :thumbup: Dogs might try and eat them though :blink:


Hell yeah Dalmatian would love them... crusty cat poo and tea bags he would be happy as a pig in sh*t


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Catz1 said:


> Big hugs everyone


Pffft got too much cat sh** to go pick up


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> oops sorry!  its usually me being called a guy!


Lol I always get it didn't think it out very well when I picked my name on here lol


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

northnsouth said:


> I have enough trouble getting fox poo out of GSP's fur, I think lion turd would be a delight he could not resist,


Way back at the begiining when this thread was still on track 
Gemaa sugested chiken poo 

And MrsK9 has ordered some Lion Dung - so we just have to wait for an update


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> Lol I always get it didn't think it out very well when I picked my name on here lol


sid is my everyday name! even my brother calls me it! real names sinead but hardly anyone can spell it and as i worked for chinese people for years it was easier to give them my nickname at the time! so it stuck


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Way back at the begiining when this thread was still on track
> Gemaa sugested chiken poo
> 
> And MrsK9 has ordered some Lion Dung - so we just have to wait for an update


Bleurgh chicken poo hums! I used to have chickens and when it came to clean em out I was usually desperately trying not to vom everywhere.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Way back at the begiining when this thread was still on track
> Gemaa sugested chiken poo
> 
> *And MrsK9 has ordered some Lion Dung* - so we just have to wait for an update


It sounds revolting  surely it must smell like cat poop (which is hardly rose water!) on an epic sized scale!


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> sid is my everyday name! even my brother calls me it! real names sinead but hardly anyone can spell it and as i worked for chinese people for years it was easier to give them my nickname at the time! so it stuck


Really that's a well unusual name even Sid is unusual though I did actually wonder what ur name was lol


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> It sounds revolting  surely it must smell like cat poop (which is hardly rose water!) on an epic sized scale!


It is slightly ironic that people use more cat poo on a much larger scale to get rid of cat poo


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm thinking back to that episode of My Cat from Hell.. didn't he recommend a sort of air blaster for the garden. I can't remember what it was now but I know he suggests something as the cat in the episode was marking in the house because of strays. 

Must find that episode now!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Fleur said:


> It is slightly ironic that people use more cat poo on a much larger scale to get rid of cat poo


Fighting poo with........ what else, but poo


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> Really that's a well unusual name even Sid is unusual though I did actually wonder what ur name was lol


its irish apparently (according to my mum) - got the nickname in year 8 of school! (im 22 now!)

and THIS is my evil little hunter


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG the name of it

Silent Roar Lion Manure - Cat Repellant: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors

More of a 'hum' than a 'roar' I suspect :lol:


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

i have to say i never imagine lion shite to be something you could buy on amazon! :lol:


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> its irish apparently (according to my mum) - got the nickname in year 8 of school! (im 22 now!)
> 
> and THIS is my evil little hunter


Omg her eyes are amazing! I have never actually seen a husky been walked I hadn't actually seen one in the flesh until I went to paws in the park! She looks so fluffy and cuddly


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> i have to say i never imagine lion shite to be something you could buy on amazon! :lol:


Amazon is the nuts u can get anything on their


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> Omg her eyes are amazing! I have never actually seen a husky been walked I hadn't actually seen one in the flesh until I went to paws in the park! She looks so fluffy and cuddly


thats at the dog park, on walks shes on a lead (and at heel ), the dog park's the only place she can go offlead, she loves it!

Everyone comments on her eyes, they freak some people out :blink:


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> thats at the dog park, on walks shes on a lead (and at heel ), the dog park's the only place she can go offlead, she loves it!
> 
> Everyone comments on her eyes, they freak some people out :blink:


Bless her I can't wait till dexters re call is better so he can go off lead he's only 4 months old lol nah I think her eyes are amazing I have never seen a dog with eyes like that and especially against her white fur makes them look even more dramatic


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> Bless her I can't wait till dexters re call is better so he can go off lead he's only 4 months old lol nah I think her eyes are amazing I have never seen a dog with eyes like that and especially against her white fur makes them look even more dramatic


where abouts are you? anywhere near me he could go offlead at the dog park!


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> where abouts are you? anywhere near me he could go offlead at the dog park!


I don't know where u live but I live near Essex, ain't really got anywhere here he can go off lead safely. Apart from puppy class and my garden lol


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> I don't know where u live but I live near Essex, ain't really got anywhere here he can go off lead safely. Apart from puppy class and my garden lol


if you drive you could get there! the dog park's in ipswich, bit of a drive but we always make an afternoon of it and she goes home dead to the world!


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> if you drive you could get there! the dog park's in ipswich, bit of a drive but we always make an afternoon of it and she goes home dead to the world!


Only other thing is, I can't walk him for that long can't remember the actual rule but 5 mins for every month? I don't like to over walk him incase I do him damage whilst he's growing, it it weren't so far I would come for just 20 mins but all afternoon would kill him lol


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> Only other thing is, I can't walk him for that long can't remember the actual rule but 5 mins for every month? I don't like to over walk him incase I do him damage whilst he's growing, it it weren't so far I would come for just 20 mins but all afternoon would kill him lol


i personally never followed it (though i know you have to be more careful with giants, not sure what dexter is) but i never knew about it

when he's older you should come down  the dogs love it!


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> i personally never followed it (though i know you have to be more careful with giants, not sure what dexter is) but i never knew about it
> 
> when he's older you should come down  the dogs love it!


Yeah a few people have said that they haven followed that rule, he's a bullmastiff, yeah would def be up for it once he's a bit older and doesn't show me up so much lol


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

dexter12 said:


> Ha ha I'm sure someone told me u had one pts because it was aggressive was I miss informed! ?


That comment was way below the belt and just spiteful , you should be thoroughly ashamed of yourself     

If I knew how to red blob a person on here that comment would have made me give my first


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Mese said:


> That comment was way below the belt and just spiteful , you should be thoroughly ashamed of yourself
> 
> If I knew how to red blob a person on here that comment would have made me give my first


**** off i already sorted it with sid so get down off your high horse!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

dexter12 said:


> **** off i already sorted it with sid so get down off your high horse!


Last I knew I was allowed my opinion , and I worked out how to red blob so congrats , and given your attitude towards a fellow members disgust at what you said , instead of being polite and saying you'd sorted it , im glad I did


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Mese said:


> Last I knew I was allowed my opinion , and I worked out how to red blob so congrats , and given your attitude towards a fellow members disgust at what you said , instead of being polite and saying you'd sorted it , im glad I did


oh no u didnt RED BLOB did you had you of bothered to read all the posts before commenting you would of seen for yourself before putting your opinio in to a matter that had already been sorted!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> oh no u didnt RED BLOB did you had you of bothered to read all the posts before commenting you would of seen for yourself before putting your opinio in to a matter that had already been sorted!


And it starts again


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

dexter12 said:


> oh no u didnt RED BLOB did you had you of bothered to read all the posts before commenting you would of seen for yourself before putting your opinio in to a matter that had already been sorted!


Its rare for me to get that angry at a post that I comment before reading a thread fully , but in this case , after knowing what Sid did and went through for poor Diesel , I saw red


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> And it starts again


yep you came back quick enough didnt you! if u look i didnt actually start it!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

dexter12 said:


> yep you came back quick enough didnt you! if u look i didnt actually start it!


Er , your comment caused a reaction , so yes you did start it

I love how you arent even apologetic about making that comment at all ... a simple 'I know it was wrong and its now been sorted' response would have gone down far better with other members and make you seem less aggressive than your **** you comment did

Anyway I have things to do so I refuse to carry on a pointless argument


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Mese said:


> Er , your comment caused a reaction , so yes you did start it
> 
> I love how you arent even apologetic about making that comment at all ... a simple 'I know it was wrong and its now been sorted' response would have gone down far better with other members and make you seem less aggressive than your **** you comment did
> 
> Anyway I have things to do so I refuse to carry on a pointless argument


aslong as sid accepted it thats all that matters ur opinion is of no concern to me voice it of course but does not mean i have to take note and act


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Mese said:


> Er , your comment caused a reaction , so yes you did start it
> 
> I love how you arent even apologetic about making that comment at all ... a simple 'I know it was wrong and its now been sorted' response would have gone down far better with other members and make you seem less aggressive than your **** you comment did
> 
> Anyway I have things to do so I refuse to carry on a pointless argument


er you started it off again after it finished yesterday! bit slow aint ya


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Foxes poo in my garden because they are part of nature.

My dogs poo in my garden because I chose to have dogs and am happy to clean up after them. I make sure they can't get into other people's gardens to poo there instead.

My children...are toilet trained :tongue_smilie:

My next door neighbours 6 cats poo in my garden because SHE chose to buy them, and not give an ounce of respect to her neighbours by either a) stopping them herself as part of a pet owners responsibilty or b) come into my garden and pick it up for me.

That's why it annoys me. They aren't 'part of nature' they are there because someone owns them. Cats are the only pet that can be owned with no responsibility at all. Of course get more cats, she isn't cleaning up after them..we are.

If cats roamed free as wild animals it would be different. I can't believe there are 27 pages of this nonsense. Common sense, if you own an animal, look after it. If not, don't own it.

I like cats, would love to have one if I wasn't allergic. I used to feed a stray until he disappeared one day. He didn't have an owner. I was happy to pick up after him as I chose to feed him and encouraged into my home.

...common sense....

We see less of next doors cats since getting the dogs. Charlie wouldn't know what to do if he caught one, and if one was brave enough to stand their ground he'd get beaten to a pulp. But he makes a lot of noise and they don't like it.

We did see a neigh bour who let their dog poo in the street in front of our houses. Cat lady's first reaction is to call the dog warden and complain. Pretty hypocritical I think "but but I had to pick up its poo". Welcome to my world!


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow, I have only made it up to page 12... Going to get a cup of tea, and read the rest... but thought I would post first. 

We used to always get cats in the garden, one neighbour has 3 and there are a few other houses that have them. They would come in ALL the time before I got Jake and one even came in the house! Once he arrived though they stopped coming in as much... only one did. Jake HATES it, and it enjoyed teasing him. Then one night, it was dark and I let Jake out... I didn't realise the cat was there, and it had to make a quick getaway on to the fence... Jake cornered it, and it just sat there... refused to budge. I literally had to drag Jake in the house. The cat hasn't dared come in the garden since. 

I would feel terrible if Jake killed a cat, they are someones pet after all... however, if an owner chooses to take the risk and let them roam, then that is down to them. I wouldn't encourage Jake to chase a cat, he will though, and if he caught and killed one in the garden, I wouldn't feel at all responsible. I would feel sad for the cat and owner, but the cat isn't my responsibility. My dog is my responsibility, and my dog is free to be in my garden when he wants. I doubt Arrow would chase one. 

We have never had a problem with cat poo... My mum is scared of cats though, so she never appreciated them in the garden, and certainly didn't appreciate the one that came into the house! If my dog can be reported for barking at someone, then I don't see why a cat is allowed to scare people in their own gardens.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Back to poo  owner of 8 cats and a dog here, my cats are currently all housecats because my youngest one Jeiger decided to go and bully next door but ones birds. His birds were caged and in his own garden so in my mind it is my responsiblity to control my cat. I know for a fact that my cats do not poo in other peoples gardens because they all come home and use the litter trays (i am weird and do count poos to make sure everyone is healthy ect) when i moved house and decided to start letting the cats out i went up and down my street telling people that i had cats and that if they didnt want them in the garden then squirting them with water will deter them. Yes my cats have the right to roam but people have the right to decide if they want them in their garden or not though jeiger is the only one that will leave the garden, Ellie is too stiff to get out, Frankie is blind in one eye and is not allowed out and silky hasn been here long enough to go out but because she needs regular medication she wont be leaving the house and tula is a wimp. The others bar jeiger are all handrears and just dont bother leaving, why would they if they have food, water and toys?? Jeiger was abandoned by my old next door neighbour and spent alot of time outside fending for himself which is why he roams.

Frey will go for strange cats in the garden, i was actually very surprised by it when i first saw it. I dont stop her because (and im not a cat hater) i dont want strange cats in my garden, i have no idea if these cats are vaccinated or if they are carriers of anything. I dont want my cats catching FiV. 

I would be very interested as to what your sisters dog caught though OP as my dog has a habit of eating cat poo if im not quick enough, though she has never been ill


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Way back at the begiining when this thread was still on track
> Gemaa sugested chiken poo
> 
> And MrsK9 has ordered some Lion Dung - so we just have to wait for an update


I have 5 chickens who free range, therefore poo in the garden. My neighbours cats still come into my garden (unless my dog is out, then she chases them off - they are strange cats and not the ones who live here so she doesnt like them in the garden).

One of my cats was peeing in the house and I was told orange oil in water would help and it did, so maybe something citrus sprinkled in the garden?

FWIW, my opinion is if it were my cats, I would be happy for someone to use water to scare them off (mine dont leave the garden, one too scared and the other too old to jump the fence). Mine have roamed in the past though and IF anything happened to them (the elder one did get hit by a car) my attitude would depend on 2 things a) was the dog trained and encouraged to go after cats (in which case I would take umbrudge as this is not fair) or b) was it a dog like mine that doesnt tolerate other cats in the garden or is one, like a husky, with a high prey drive? In that case, unfortunately its an accident.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> It sounds revolting  surely it must smell like cat poop (which is hardly rose water!) on an epic sized scale!


Dried lion dung ("Roar") doesn't smell anything at all like cat poop. In fact it has very little smell to a human nose, smells sort of musky, rather like the bags of planting compost you can buy from the garden centres. A cat's keener sense of smell can detect the odour though, and it seems to make cats want to leave the area well alone.

I wouldn't have thought a dog rolling in dried lion dung would smell particularly bad either.

If you use lion dung as a deterrent to cats, bear in mind it will need replacing every so often as it is a compost so will gradually be absorbed into the soil.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Plastic forks are fairly inexpensive and can prove to be a bit of a mine field for any wandering neighborhood moggy. 










Just so long as you start planting from the rear of your garden I'm sure you'll find your way back home safely and without any carelessly in built complications.:001_smile:

I'm sure the Cats will soon get the message too. :001_smile:


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

I have to report a success.

Since the summer we havent had a single cat poo in the garden...

We have draped our lovely ornamental wrought iron fence in black nylon netting ( the kind used to cover flower beds ect) it looks like s**t but the loose netting with holes the size of 10p is enough to stop the cats from climbing in..

Finally :


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Sorry but I've only read the first page and in case it's ended up in a row have skipped to the last. 

What exactly has your dog caught from a cat? I thought the two species couldn't cross infect other than with worms and as we worm reg see no problem  I know foxs can pass on lepto but cats???? Some dogs on here eat their poop and are okay so I don't understand what dogs can get by ingesting or walking on!

I did hear a radio programme about keeping cats out and it said - lion poop  - from a zoo! Other than that I don't think you can keep them out if the dogs already don't. I don't get visits even at night as a Mal or two can be out as late as 2 - 3am if someone's up, they'd stay out all night if I'd let them, lovely and cool and I believe the local cats know they're usually in the garden after seven years so don't chance it. If nothing else it's good for the wild birds I feed.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Malmum said:


> I know foxs can pass on lepto but cats????


Any animal that has been outside is a possible carrier of leptospirosis.

I don't think the OP has actually said what it was, not sure if it was known but I doubt the vet would have blamed the cat without cause.

Not everyone worms regularly sadly.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Toxoplasmosis can be transmitted to dogs when they eat cat feces, another possibility maybe?


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

What if someone with young children has neighbouring cats pooping in the garden? Children sometimes have sand pits to play in and I can't see it being too healthy for a child to end up with a handful of cat sh*t. 
Oh wait, but isn't it more important that a cat is allowed to fulfil his natural desires 

My neighbours cat is always toileting in my garden, I see him do it regularly when Lucky isn't around. I have told the neighbours that if it continues I will be popping Lucky over the wall for her daily poop. 

Childish as it may seem I have had enough of it. I cannot understand why a cat owner who is supposed to love their cat would allow them to roam the streets. It is a dangerous world we live in and the amount of dead cats I see on roads is truly horrific. 

I would never hurt any animal, I stop and check for ID tags if I see a dead cat on the road. If there's none then I will get him off the road so he doesnt get even more squashed.

If you love your cats then keep them safe.


----------



## tia maria (Sep 16, 2012)

I love all animals, cats included, and have owned them in the past
However it does make me very sad that neighbouring 'assasin' cats kill the birds we feed in our garden
Blackbirds and collared doves are sitting targets in particular
I have made my garden cottage style and bird friendly but neighbours' cats hide in my borders ready to pounce on the birds
Someone told me to get my husband to pee in a container and put it where they like to hide, but that didn't really work

TBH though cats have traditionally always been free to roam and follow their natural instincts and as they scale fences ect with ease how are owners supposed to keep them under control?
Not sure I agree with keeping all cats inside or in runs. May work fine for some cats but others would be very unhappy


----------

